# Novak Pictures



## P. Novak (Aug 25, 2006)

FYI: I had my screename changed from Demonhunter to Novak.

I am finally a proud owner of one of these beauties... Brachypelma Smithi, her name is Jlo.
















Here is Charlotte my Grammostola rosea with a sac. Sorry for the quality, it was taken through the glass.


----------



## Banza (Aug 26, 2006)

gorgeous smithi


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Banza Ive wanted one since forever now! Im so happy I finally have one.
Heres some newer ones of the Brachypelma smithi.











Here is my second Grammostola rosea mating, her name is Sheila.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2006)

Heres some new pictures of Charlotte the Grammostola rosea. She neglected her sac so I took it out and curently have it in a incubator that I made myself. Anyways here she is mucning down on some crickets.


----------



## Derekool (Sep 14, 2006)

cool your smithi doesnt look like a hair kicker either


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2006)

New Arrivals:
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1






Female Grammostola rosea 0.3











Female Avicularia avicularia 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 15, 2006)

Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 16, 2006)

Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1










Grammostola rosea 0.1










Grammostola rosea 0.3


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 16, 2006)

Brachypelma smithi 0.1
















Avicularia avicularia 0.1


----------



## Vys (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice pictures. 

I like how it appears dark outside of the spiders' enclosures, and how they are lit.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 16, 2006)

Vys said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> I like how it appears dark outside of the spiders' enclosures, and how they are lit.


haha thanks, ya i like that effect also, Thanks to my black walls!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry about the constant repeat of the same species of tarantulas, I currently only have a couple. More to come soon though. So enjoy these for now.

Brachypelma smithi 0.1






Avicularia avicularia 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2006)

Look at these beauties..

Brachypelma emilia 0.1















Sericopelma rubronitens 0.1


----------



## maarrrrr (Sep 27, 2006)

nice pics and specimens!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks alot. more to come.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought this one came out real well! Let me know what you think...


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 8, 2006)

> R.I.P
> Steve Irwin
> 1962 - 2006
> You will be missed!


you got that right!
:worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 8, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## Tarantulasse (Oct 9, 2006)

I love these shots....especially the one of the smithi at the beggining...she looks like a big fuzzy puppy that I want to pet......... but I know better  

What kinda lighting and camera did you use for that first one? That was great.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2006)

@ Tarantulasse: Im actually using a pretty cheap camera, I forgot the name of it. I just take several shots until they come out good or decent. IM currently looking into buying a new camera though. 

Heres some new pics:


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 12, 2006)

Excellent pictures, beatiful T's! :clap: Especially that B. smithi :drool:


----------



## thanci (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice backgrounds!! Photoshop??


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 13, 2006)

thanci said:


> Nice backgrounds!! Photoshop??


ha ya the little brick pattern thingy, I love it. Thanks guys.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some new arrivels, thanks again reptist.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 4, 2006)

Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1






Calisoga longitarsis 0.1






Sericopelma rubronitens 0.1






Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1 - in premolt


----------



## Cmendel (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the pic's of your Avic. Nice T's


----------



## Halgeir (Nov 8, 2006)

Really nice pictures Novak.

But I must say that this picture...






It made my day, look at it's naked behind! Really cracked me up  Nice one.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 8, 2006)

close to molt?


----------



## Ewok (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice horned baboon, I'd like have one of those some day.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 10, 2006)

@ []Kaliningrad[]: THanks, Im so happy I finally got one! They are great!!

@ Tegenaria: Yup, still hasnt molted yet though. Anyday now.

@ Halgeir: Haha, that picture is funny now that you pointed it out.

@ Cmendel: THanks alot!


More pics!


















Gravid






Premolt


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

You got a nice collection there!  That A. chalcodes is gorgeous! and the marshalli.. very nice!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 18, 2006)

Becky said:


> You got a nice collection there!  That A. chalcodes is gorgeous! and the marshalli.. very nice!


Thanks alot becky! I love the marshalli, it took me forever to find one!


New pics.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## P. Novak (Nov 22, 2006)

and more pictures...

Finally laying down a molting mat

















This mouse was dead before I fed it to the centipede (FYI) and this is whats left, it didn't eat much. It ate it at night while I was sleeping, so this is the only pic I got.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Nov 22, 2006)

Great pictures, beautiful collection


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 24, 2006)

THanks Envy!!!

My Acanthoscurria geniculata finally molted yesterday! Pics of course!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 25, 2006)

Brachypelma emilia 0.1


----------



## Halgeir (Nov 25, 2006)

Woah, that marshalli is completely stunning.

And really nice molting pictures of the geniculata!


----------



## ErikH (Nov 25, 2006)

Your a. geniculata is beautiful!  How big is she?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey thanks guys! The marshalli was a great find. Im so glad I bought it when I did! I love her and Ive been searching for one for awhile! 

The genic was 11.5 cm before it molted right now it looks somewhere around 14-15 cm.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow look at the legs on emilia! Fantastic species!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 26, 2006)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 30, 2006)

New Arrivals:

Scolopendra heros castaneiceps 0.0.1






Heterometrus spinifer 0.0.1


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 30, 2006)

cute little scorp there!


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 1, 2006)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1, recently molted






Brachypelma smithi, gravid?
















Grammostola rosea, gravid






Overall where I keep my Ts, All tanks are 2.5 gallons. Don't mind the pics and posters on the walls.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 6, 2006)

Rehoused my Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau" from its 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Doezsha (Dec 6, 2006)

I love your pix nice  work.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey thanks, I try to do my best. My camera isnt very good though, so I think im doing a pretty good job with the pictures.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 4, 2007)

Its been awhile, so here are some recent pics that I took. Ill take more when my new Ts arrive  

13cm Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1











11.5cm Grammostola rosea 0.2 mating with 12.5cm Grammostola rosea 1.0
















11.5cm Brachypelma emilia 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2007)

No new pics today, but tomorrow there will definetly be new pics. 6 new Ts coming! Yay! Just letting everyone know.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice T's. I don't think I've ever seen those marks on a male rosea before. Is that common?


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2007)

The black markings on the carpace? Ive actually only seen that once before, and it was on this site somewhere.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

thats just where hair has worn off the carapace


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> thats just where hair has worn off the carapace


that would make sense, hes been done alot. Mated with 3 girls several times, and attacked by one of them(losing a leg and bleeding abdomen resulted) but he still is alive and kicking.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Poor fella. I'm glad through all that he's gettin a little, ya know.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

very nice pictures paul


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 23, 2007)

I love your genic and your emilia, like stated before, I've never seen that kind of markings on a rosie but the loss of hair on the carapace makes sense, great pics, keep up the great keeping.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 23, 2007)

@ cheetah13mo: haha, I know exactly what you mean, and your right.

@ Natemass: thanks alot, I try my best with a not so good camera.

@ Ando55: thanks, ya the emilia is one of my favorite, again I try my best and do what I can with it.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 23, 2007)

ya me 2 man i do what i can with what i got


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 23, 2007)

New Arrivals  - Thanks again Brandon!

9.5cm Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1










home






8cm Pterinochilus murinus 0.1










home






13.5cm Lasiodora parahybana 0.1











9cm Heteroscorda maculata 0.1





















the greatest freebie! 2cm Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" 0.0.1
















sorry for the bad pics of the C. sp. "Blue", my camera ain't that good and it is just so small


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

you got a singapore for a freebie?   :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 24, 2007)

haha yup, I was and am just as shocked as you are.



Natemass said:


> you got a singapore for a freebie?   :drool:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 24, 2007)

:clap: good for you! what a great freebie. awesome pics too! thanks for sharing. Thats pretty impressive that your male is still going minus a leg and plus an abdominal injury. what a trooper! hopefully the slings are good survivors too


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 24, 2007)

Heres me trying to take some pics without flash, eh, didnt turn out to well, anyone got any helpful hints?

13cm Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1






9cm Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1











9cm Heteroscorda maculata 0.1


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

i always use my desk lamp and it works ok most of my pics are like this


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you put it above the photo your taking, or just turn it on so it brightens up the room, I am also talking about the blurryness. When I take em, it is a little blury. I think I just need a new camera.



Natemass said:


> i always use my desk lamp and it works ok most of my pics are like this


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

put the lamp above the pic im about to take and probably a better camera as well would help, i need a new one too


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you flash in any of your pics, your pics come out very good though!




Natemass said:


> put the lamp above the pic im about to take and probably a better camera as well would help, i need a new one too


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

some i do, flash usually messes up the pic but i try both till i get a good pic


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 25, 2007)

13.5cm Brachypelma smithi 0.1 - rehoused











*Some Matings:*
2006 Brachypelma smithi mating 
Camera died so couldn't get any more pics after the introduction, but they did mate. Sadly the male recently died, RIP. So my fingers are crossed.
















2007 Brachypelma emilia mating 
These two were all over the cage, another mating attempt will be done after a sperm web is made.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 27, 2007)

2007 Brachypelma mating two - I witnessed several good insertions.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 27, 2007)

nice enclosure and mating pair good luck on that


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks nate, I have my fingers crossed! Ive wanted to breed this species everysince I first layed my eyes on the species.



Natemass said:


> nice enclosure and mating pair good luck on that


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 28, 2007)

No new pictures, just letting everyone know that my Brachypelma emilia pair have mated for the third time, this one was by far the most successful. I have pics, but there are already two sets of mating pics of this spieces so I'll hold back from posting a third.


----------



## andy83 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey,

Nice pictures! It's good to see that the pairings are going so well. Let's just hope she drops a nice sac for us .

-Andy


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha I sure hope so, I think Ill try to mate her with him about 2 more times and then lay off and wait. After he makes another sperm web of course.




andy83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nice pictures! It's good to see that the pairings are going so well. Let's just hope she drops a nice sac for us .
> 
> -Andy


----------



## traineeofspider (Feb 4, 2007)

i like your tarantulas paul i wish i had those species


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Do you put it above the photo your taking, or just turn it on so it brightens up the room, I am also talking about the blurryness. When I take em, it is a little blury. I think I just need a new camera.


That's how I take all my pics. A desk lamp with the flash off. I do manouver the light for the best angle and colors. It makes the pics turn out pretty good.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 5, 2007)

I tried that but my bulb to my light is more yellow then a white, so I just sat the tank on my arm rest and using the natural light from that, with my light lighting up my room. I'll post some pics soon, probably some time tomorrow, the only problem I'm having now is that all my pics come out blurry. I looked for a "macro mode" but I just couldnt find anything, so looks like Ill need to invest for a new camera sometime soon.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 5, 2007)

Took these pictures tonight...she cohabited with my male from 9/27/06-11/27/06. Ive kept her in a cooling period from the beginning of december to like 1/20/07 or something like that, but now Ive raised her temps and I hope shes gravid cause she refuses to mate with my male at all. What do you all think?

Avicularia avicularia 0.1











sorry for the bad pics, they were taken fast.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 6, 2007)

The abdomen looks quite a bit bigger than your average avic. I'd say your looking at an eggsack in your future. Congrats.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 9, 2007)

I sure hope so 

Well today I finally got my pair of Aphonopelma chalcodes to mate, the male basically forced the female to mate. Pictures will be out later.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 10, 2007)

Some new pictures:

4cm Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1











3.2cm Holothele incei 0.0.1











13cm Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1











13cm Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1
















9.5cm Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1






15.5cm Pandinus imperator 0.1 - which I adopted(free) from petco. 











4.5cm Pandinus imperator 0.0.2 & 0.0.3






Brachypelma emilia habitat






Chromatopelma cyanopubescens environment






Heteroscorda maculata environment






Pterinochilus murinus environment






2007 Breedings:

Brachypelma emilia mating 4 - 2/3/07






Aphonopelma chalcodes mating 1 - 2/9/07


----------



## Natemass (Feb 11, 2007)

once again awesome pics and enclosures i really like the mixtures substrate ur using


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey thanks Nate, I try my best, I only have trouble with the small slings.
I use the "ecoearth" substrate and some sand mixed in about 60/40. I only use that substrate for the "desert" species, the ones that like the enclosures dry. For the ones that like it humid and live in tropical environments I just use plain "ecoearth".


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 11, 2007)

New mating pictures:

Aphonopelma chalcodes mating 2


----------



## Natemass (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome pics specially the insertion pic good luck hopefully you get a nice big sac with some slings with my name on them


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 12, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome pics specially the insertion pic good luck hopefully you get a nice big sac with some slings with my name on them



Thanks once again Nate, sometimes I get good pics and other times not so good. Well, if she does produce a viable sac and they all hatch out, after I send 25% to Brandon, I can put you down for some if you really want any.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 12, 2007)

def im up for new species;P


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 13, 2007)

Ha alright Nate! Just keep an eye on this thread and you'll know when Ill get an eggsac. 

I got a new T today, Female Megaphobema robustum! Pics will be up later. Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 14, 2007)

New pics

Acanthosucrria geniculata 0.1 - rehoused after tank being infested with fungus gnats/flies.






Sericopelma rubronitens 0.1 - a girl I don't see very often.






New arrival:

Megophobema rubronitens 0.1


----------



## Natemass (Feb 14, 2007)

as always awesome pics where do you get your wood for your tanks?


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a field, river, and small forest behind where I live, so I just go out there with some friends or walk my dog out there and pick some wood up that seems interesting.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 7, 2007)

Some new pictures:

Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1
















Grammostola rosea 0.3 - newly molted


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics and good luck with that egg sack. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread too. I just can't get enough.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 7, 2007)

lookin good keep it up


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet verry nice pics bro your Acanthoscurria geniculata aswell as your other Ts.:clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hey cheetah if you really want some(if a viable eggsac is laid) then your name will be on some.

Ill have more pics up later.


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 8, 2007)

nice pics paul, keep them comming


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2007)

TheNatural said:


> nice pics paul, keep them comming



Thanks alot Natural, hearing it from you makes it that much better.


Here are some recently taken ones.

Cycolsternum fasciatum 0.1






Brachypelma smithi 0.1






Heteroscorda maculata 0.1 environment






Scolopendra subspinipes "mau chau" 0.0.1











Ceratophrys cranwelli "Otis" 0.0.1


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 8, 2007)

Awsome subspinipes. I just picked one up tonight from Botar. They are a Malaysian (spelling?) species but I'm not sure which. How big is yours?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 8, 2007)

THanks I got mine in Nov. 06. I'm not sure how to tell the difference between each subspinipes species so I just had mine IDed here are the boards. Centipedes are awesome, varocious eaters. Mine is about 22cm/9"


----------



## Natemass (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome H.mac enclosure


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey thanks Nate, I like the decorations she has been making. Ts that web are the best!


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 9, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome H.mac enclosure


I second that, actually they are all very nice set ups, lots of nice woods.

Paul, Ive seen some plants arround in your pictures, how are they doing?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks again Natural. THe plants, well I use to have them until they died on me and I gave up. 

How do you keep your plants alive, mine die, I water them and such and yet they still die. I have my window blinds open most of the time during the day so they can get some sunlight but end up dying sooner or later anyway.
Any tips on caring for plants in a terrarium?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 9, 2007)

Home Sick decided to post some more pictures:

Megaphobema robustum 0.1






Brachypelma emilia 0.1 - should be gravid after 7 successful matings.





standing above her home.






Lasiodora parahybana 0.1





standing above her home.






Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1


----------



## TheNatural (Mar 9, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thanks again Natural. THe plants, well I use to have them until they died on me and I gave up.
> 
> How do you keep your plants alive, mine die, I water them and such and yet they still die. I have my window blinds open most of the time during the day so they can get some sunlight but end up dying sooner or later anyway.
> Any tips on caring for plants in a terrarium?


From what I could see you use to have the right plants and you said that light and water enougth, so Im confused here, they should be ok. My plants just keep growing and must prun them very often.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 9, 2007)

im liking the pics man i really wish people would live near me so i could see everyones enclosures


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 10, 2007)

@ Natural - Well some got trampled and I dont know some just randomly died, I was confused as well. Plus, you are the master at plants, but ya I'll try plants again sooner or later.

@ Nate - Hey thanks Nate, Me too! I would love to have someone near me with the same interests as me and such. My enclosures are actually pretty simple, just a rock and stick here and there. I found that taking a picture with only a portion of the setup makes it seem alot better.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 13, 2007)

Some New Arrivals.

9cm Paraphysa scrofa 0.1 











10cm Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1











Not great pics but it works..:wall:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 14, 2007)

Is your scrofa mature? He/She is very pretty.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 14, 2007)

Its a she, and it should be a matured adult 9cm ~ 3"


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2007)

Update: After 6 months from initial mating, my Avicularia avicularia laid an eggsac yesterday(3-24-07). 3 months was a cooling period. Keep your fingers crossed for a successful sac. 

Now I'm just waiting for an A.chalcodes and an B.emilia sac.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 25, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:  Congrats buddy!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks man, I just hope they don't dry out or anything like that. I moved her enclosure into my closet, where its dark and undisturbed. 

My Aphonopelma chalcodes has gained alot of weight, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 30, 2007)

New pictures with new camera!!! First time using!

11.5cm Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1
















13.5cm Brachypelma smithi 0.1











13cm Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1






9cm Paraphysa scrofa 0.1






10cm Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1






*New arrivals from last week:*
I got 2 Ceratogyrus bechaunics, 2 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus, 2 Nhandu chromatus. Pictures are of one of each.

7cm Ceratogyrus bechaunics 0.0.1











4cm Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.2











.75cm Nhandu chromatus 0.0.1






Enjoy, and let me know what you think!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 31, 2007)

Not tarantulas, or arachnids for that matter, but they are my new arrivals! Two beautiful female crested geckos. Thanks again Nate. 

"Penelope"
















"Calypso"
















Oh ya and for you "pros" with cresties, can you help me out with scientific names and color morphs and all that stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 31, 2007)

looking good man lookin good, did the darker 1 finish his shed?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice geckos! is that type of gecko hard to keep? or not so bad?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Nate I'm not sure. Why, was it suppose to be shedding?

Yuki, from what I've read and heard and been told they are pretty easy to care for. 

Thanks for the comments, more pics will be up later.


----------



## Natemass (Apr 1, 2007)

when i was packing it it started shedding, mmm maybe it ate it? i have seen the other 1 eat pieces of its shed.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

She probably did eat it, since I see almost no signs of a shedded skin. None the less, still a beauty. Thanks man!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

*12.5cm Grammostola rosea 0.1*


----------



## andy83 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey,

Your pictures are looking good as usual. Is it just me or is that emilia looking a little bit larger than before? How long has it been since she was paired with the male and how much have you been feeding her? I hope that works out.

-Andy


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

*2.5cm Antrodiaetus spp. most likely Antrodiaetus pacificus 0.0.1*












This one along with 5 others belong to John Apple, waiting for the week to ship em off.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

andy83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Your pictures are looking good as usual. Is it just me or is that emilia looking a little bit larger than before? How long has it been since she was paired with the male and how much have you been feeding her? I hope that works out.
> 
> -Andy


Hey thanks Andy. Well the male has been busy. The female and male have mated 9 times total, first one being 1-24-07 last one being 3-22-07. 7 out of the 9 I know were successful matings with visible insertions, the other 2 are iffy. I feed her what I did before mating even began, 2 large crix a week. That was enough to keep her weight stable before mating and since shes gaining weight bit by bit instead of staying the same, it must be a good sign. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

*Some Baboons*

8cm Pterinochilus murinus 0.1











9cm Heteroscorda maculata 0.1






13cm Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 1, 2007)

excellent pics bro...your Ts are beautiful...:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

hey thanks man, all Ts are beautiful! It's such a great hobby.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

*11.5cm Brachypelma emilia 0.1 - should be gravid*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 1, 2007)

*9cm Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1*


----------



## TRON (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome Thread!!! Great T´s and Pic´s :clap:


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome T's! I think I've finally talked my mom into letting me get a T and I think I'm going to get a Brachypelma Smithi as my first one. I've read that they are great beginner T's somewhere in the Beginner Info post and they're gorgeous!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2007)

TRON said:


> Awesome Thread!!! Great T´s and Pic´s :clap:


Thanks man! I'll get some more pics up soon. With the new cam I finally got I just can't stop taking pics. 



Johnduh said:


> Awesome T's! I think I've finally talked my mom into letting me get a T and I think I'm going to get a Brachypelma Smithi as my first one. I've read that they are great beginner T's somewhere in the Beginner Info post and they're gorgeous!


If you have talked her into letting you get a T, I would definately get a B. smithi. They are one of the most gorgeos Ts! You can't go wrong with that species. They are a bit of hair kickers, but thats if you bother em too much. Any Brachypelma species is great.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, my mom believes they're gorgeous also. I have to convince her that the tarantula won't get out. I seen a picture in the tarantula enclosures post or may have been somewhere else that this guy used velvet straps as one, and another guy used a hook and rubber bands. Hope that's enough to convince her


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 2, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Yes, my mom believes they're gorgeous also. I have to convince her that the tarantula won't get out. I seen a picture in the tarantula enclosures post or may have been somewhere else that this guy used velvet straps as one, and another guy used a hook and rubber bands. Hope that's enough to convince her


It's often a good sign when parents think they are visualy appealing. Those custom Ideas work good, but there is also the clasps that you can buy at petstores for the lids like 10 gallons and 5 gallons. They also sell 5.5 gallon and 10 gallong tanks taht come with a sliding screen lock. Kritter keepers work good too.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 3, 2007)

*some new pictures*

post molt Grammostola aureostriata 0.0.1 - was 1cm before molt, looks around 2cm now











6cm Ceratogyrus bechuanius 0.0.2 - molted about a week ago











11.5cm Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1 - munching down on some crickets.






15cm Grammostola rosea 0.3 - munching on a cricket.






10cm Avicularia avicularia 0.1 - holding an eggsac(laid 3-24-07), I'm thinking about letting the spiderlings hatch with the mom. What do you guys think?


----------



## Natemass (Apr 4, 2007)

nice pics and im waitin for my A.avic to drop a sac and was wondering the same thing, i might just leave it. i asked botar and thats what he does so if a pro leaves it i think i will 2


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

Natemass said:


> nice pics and im waitin for my A.avic to drop a sac and was wondering the same thing, i might just leave it. i asked botar and thats what he does so if a pro leaves it i think i will 2


Thanks man, then it looks liek thats what I'll be doing. Assuming she doesnt try to eat it, she hasn't so far so it should be fine. How long ago did you mate your A.avic? I mated mine back in Sep. 2006, 3 month cooling period, then warmed it up for 3 months and then she laid.


----------



## Natemass (Apr 4, 2007)

a month or so ago i still dotn know how im gonna cool her?im afraid ill kill her, we'll see


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

What temp are you keeping her at right now, well just bring her to a cooler place in the house. It may be too late since it's spring and the temperatures are starting to rise. I'd say forget about the cooling and just keep her fed and she'll drop a sac sooner or later.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

*9.5cm Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 4, 2007)

*9cm Avicularia aviculara 2.0*


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 5, 2007)

Natemass said:


> nice pics and im waitin for my A.avic to drop a sac and was wondering the same thing, i might just leave it. i asked botar and thats what he does so if a pro leaves it i think i will 2


I talked to Brandon at Reptistex. and he said the exact same thing. She's about to explode though, I'm afraid if she doesnt lay, she will! 
Here she is 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=90029
I don't mean to intrude on your thread bro... 

Austin


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> I talked to Brandon at Reptistex. and he said the exact same thing. She's about to explode though, I'm afraid if she doesnt lay, she will!
> Here she is
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=90029
> I don't mean to intrude on your thread bro...
> ...


Ya I saw her, I even posted a response in your thread. She is huge! Yours will probably have a bigger eggsac then mine does. There is no problem in posting this in my thread. Its all good!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2007)

*Brachypelma emilia mating #10 - unsuccessful*

The male approached the female, he rose her up and tried to position her, but as he positioned her, she ran off. Here are the only 2 pictures I was able to snap. The last one is her back right leg.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 7, 2007)

3.5cm Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 - premolt











4cm Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" 0.0.1 











arachnocat's male and my female Cyclosternum fasciatum cohabbiting for the past 3 days.





arachnocat's 10cm Cyclosternum fasciatum 2.0


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 7, 2007)

wow very nice pics, I love Ceratogyrus spec.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks LukaszWarsaw. Ceratogyrus is becoming my favorite genus. I mean come on, a spider with a horn! How great is that?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 7, 2007)

*.75cm Nhandu chromatus 0.0.1 - molting*


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, indeed your _C. bechuanicus _is very beautiful.

But I like your _C. fasciatum_, it looks fantastic 

Nice pics BTW, keep 'em coming!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 8, 2007)

Bothrops said:


> Yes, indeed your _C. bechuanicus _is very beautiful.
> 
> But I like your _C. fasciatum_, it looks fantastic
> 
> ...


Thanks man, but they are both beautiful, if I said otherwise they would kill me so shhh . I really hope the C.fasciatum lays a sac. 


I hate to report, but the little N.chromatus above died. For some reason it didn't make it, I guess it's just one of those slings that aren't suppose to make it.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 8, 2007)

*13cm Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1*

someone was upset...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 8, 2007)

*9cm Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1*

munching on a cricket


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 13, 2007)

Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 - the best way to distinguish an Aphonopelma seemanni from other look alike Ts...






Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 - postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2007)

*Grammostola aureostriata 0.0.1 - 2 week postmolt*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2007)

*Scolopendra subspinipes "Mau Chau" - munching on some crickets*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 16, 2007)

Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1
















Heteroscorda maculata 0.1 habitat - this is all I see most of the time


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 18, 2007)

*For my 2000th post, none other then my...*

Heteroscorda maculata 0.1


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 - hardening up after molt*


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 21, 2007)

*some more pics...*

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.2 - this one is probably female and the other male. This one also molted about a week ago






Grammostola rosea 0.2 - look at that carapace!






Lasiodora parahybana 0.1 and her enclosure


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Love the vagans. They get so pretty when they finally get the adult colors. Nice pics.


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh nice Geckos, beautiful,love the little crests!

Re: the Ceratogyrus, great looking spiders and does anyone know the purpose of the horn? I'm guessing its a point for muscle attachment-do these spiders have special muscles or extra strong jaws/legs?
Interesting!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Love the vagans. They get so pretty when they finally get the adult colors. Nice pics.


I have to agree. I need to get more B.vagans. 



Tegenaria said:


> Oh nice Geckos, beautiful,love the little crests!
> 
> Re: the Ceratogyrus, great looking spiders and does anyone know the purpose of the horn? I'm guessing its a point for muscle attachment-do these spiders have special muscles or extra strong jaws/legs?
> Interesting!


Thanks, heres some more pics of the cresties. 

I can't say I know the purpose cause I don't, but I'm sure someone does. Hopefully they'll stop by and share.

What can be under this leaf? Hm.. lets see..





Oh look its Calypso and Penelope...










Close up of Penelope






Some of my Bearded Dragon, Bandakout - yes he has an underbite.


----------



## Natemass (Apr 22, 2007)

nice geckos man whered you get them?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

Natemass said:


> nice geckos man whered you get them?


Ha, some awesome guy sold them to me. I wouldn't even say sold, the price he gave me was almost as if I got them for free.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Apr 23, 2007)

jesus man! i am simply astonished with your collection! beautiful animals and very well treated  nice setups!  i specially liked the pacman ahahahah what opther animals have you got?  I had a calyptratus but it drowned in a exoterra waterfall:wall: :wall: .


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

Cpt.nemO said:


> jesus man! i am simply astonished with your collection! beautiful animals and very well treated  nice setups!  i specially liked the pacman ahahahah what opther animals have you got?  I had a calyptratus but it drowned in a exoterra waterfall:wall: :wall: .


Thanks Nemo. I have a bad habit of constantly trying to perfect my setups . All the animals in this thread is basically all I have, well the only thing thats missing is my dog and cat. I use to have alot more though. Dang, calyptratus, is a Chameleon right? That's all bad, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 23, 2007)

*Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 - first meal after molt*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Pics Novak!


----------



## massmorels (Apr 24, 2007)

pssh.. shoddy camera work as usual i see. :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Chris and mass. I love my new camera. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## massmorels (Apr 24, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thanks Chris and mass. I love my new camera. I'll post more pics later.


DO IT!! Im a subscriber..


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

Heres some pics I snapped today during maintance..

Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1 - mated earlier this year, gaining alot of weight.











Ceratophrys cranwelli 0.0.1 "Otis"


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 25, 2007)

Diggin the picks Novak! You're kinda making me wanna expand my collection a bit beyond tarantulas! I like that  cranwelli.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 25, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Diggin the picks Novak! You're kinda making me wanna expand my collection a bit beyond tarantulas! I like that  cranwelli.


Thanks Austin, You should, it's definately worth having other animals besides Ts. Not that Ts aren't great alone though.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome pics paul I love your Ceratophrys cranwelli,I so want one they are cute little guys oh ans I love your Pagona vitticeps as well I use to have a Sandfire x Highgold female that I had to give away wen I moved. I will get back into dragons soon.


----------



## markface (Apr 26, 2007)

looks like you have a well rounded collection of critters . the cresties look real nice . i love the Brachypelma vagans , i might have to look for one of those .


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Awesome pics paul I love your Ceratophrys cranwelli,I so want one they are cute little guys oh ans I love your Pagona vitticeps as well I use to have a Sandfire x Highgold female that I had to give away wen I moved. I will get back into dragons soon.


Thanks, ya I never thought a frog can be so cute and fat.  You should get one. I love me beardie. He's been with me for almost over 2 years. Great guy with a great attitude. You should get one again!



markface said:


> looks like you have a well rounded collection of critters . the cresties look real nice . i love the Brachypelma vagans , i might have to look for one of those .



Thanks Mark, definately get a B.vagans. They are cheap and gorgeously colorded.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Avicularia avicularia sac*

I decided to pull it today, and hoping that they'd be in 1st instar, or atleast eggs with legs... and well I pull it to find out they haven't even popped yet. 34 days at around 80F... wierd. I'm gonna be manually taking care of them for now. BTW: The color of the eggs really aren't that dark, it's the lighting.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 30, 2007)

*Enclosure and Annoucement*

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1 enclosure






Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1 - blocked both sides of her burrow with webbing and dirt today. She is either gonna molt or lay a sac. Mating began exactly a month ago, the female and male cohabbited for 2 weeks, then was pulled out.


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome set up Paul, looking good


----------



## P. Novak (May 1, 2007)

Hey, thanks Doezsha. Oh, I tryed to respond to your mesage, but apparently you have them switched off or you just can't receive them? :?


----------



## Doezsha (May 1, 2007)

can you send a reply to my email ? thanks Paul


----------



## P. Novak (May 1, 2007)

*Took some pics during cage maintance and feeding today...*

Grammostola rosea 0.3 - the best looking one I have.











Grammostola rosea 0.1 - someone was upset today.






Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.1 enclosure - one of my simple container setups. Look at all the webbing though!






Pterinochilus murinus 0.1 - mean little girl...











Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 - gorgeous stripes and crunch!
















Pandinus imperator 0.0.1 - cricket being eaten alive!


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 1, 2007)

I love the color and attitude of the P. murinus. Is it just me or does your emp look like it needs to go on a diet. What a pig. lol
Thanks for showing the pics. They are very good.


----------



## Tegenaria (May 2, 2007)

yea i recently got a B.smithi, gorgeous colours and very docile, but hasnt eaten yet


----------



## Austin S. (May 2, 2007)

WOW that marshalli sure is a webber!!! I'm loven that GBB's enclosure also! It was a pleasure going through and lookin at your pics bro. 

Austin

By the way, if that fasciatum lays, count me in on several!


----------



## P. Novak (May 2, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> I love the color and attitude of the P. murinus. Is it just me or does your emp look like it needs to go on a diet. What a pig. lol
> Thanks for showing the pics. They are very good.


Thanks! P.murinus is definately a must have in every collection despite it being common because of the two reasons you stated. Ha, yes it does need a diet, I'm just trying to speed it up to its next molt, then I'll slow down on the feeding.



Tegenaria said:


> yea i recently got a B.smithi, gorgeous colours and very docile, but hasnt eaten yet


Congrats, another needed T. Maybe it's gonna molt..



Austin S. said:


> WOW that marshalli sure is a webber!!! I'm loven that GBB's enclosure also! It was a pleasure going through and lookin at your pics bro.
> 
> Austin
> 
> By the way, if that fasciatum lays, count me in on several!


Thanks Austin, the C.marshalli is refusing food(which it never does), so I'm hoping for a molt soon. 

I'll put you down from my 50% if she lays.


----------



## Cmendel (May 2, 2007)

Still posting awesome pic's Novak, always a pleasure checking out your collection.

I plan on getting a few Nhandu's in the upcoming week's I'll be sure to post em up


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Cmendel said:


> Still posting awesome pic's Novak, always a pleasure checking out your collection.
> 
> I plan on getting a few Nhandu's in the upcoming week's I'll be sure to post em up


Thanks alot! You won't be disappointed with those, be sure to post some pics.


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

nice C. marshalli! i like the sideways fang pic of the P. murinus too.


----------



## ednep (May 3, 2007)

wow nice t's and nice shots too!!!! :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

138 said:


> nice C. marshalli! i like the sideways fang pic of the P. murinus too.


Thanks 138, as do I! It's amazing how they think they can stand up to us lol. 



ednep said:


> wow nice t's and nice shots too!!!! :clap:


Thanks alot, I still have a lot to learn about cameras though.


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

*May 3rd @ 12:03 am..*

..exactly 40 days after sac was laid, eggs begin to pop. Pictures of course!


----------



## Natemass (May 3, 2007)

awesome new pics, and congrats on the eggs, hopefully everything works out. my A.avic just dropped her first sac! im pumped cuz its my first sac as well, will u pm me about pullin sacs n stuff please

thanks paul


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome new pics, and congrats on the eggs, hopefully everything works out. my A.avic just dropped her first sac! im pumped cuz its my first sac as well, will u pm me about pullin sacs n stuff please
> 
> thanks paul


Thanks Nate. Congrats to you as well.

Already done. Just check your inbox.


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2007)

*Avicularia avicularia 0.1*

mother of the eggs above.


----------



## P. Novak (May 8, 2007)

*New Arrivals after a whole month without some..*

I will also be getting more arrivals soon from Austin S. 

Grammostola pulchra 0.0.1





Grammostola pulchra 0.0.2





Grammostola pulchra 0.0.3





Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.1 - freebie


----------



## P. Novak (May 8, 2007)

Along with my new arrivals, I found that my Avicularia avicularia nymphs began molting into first instar. 45 days after incubation. Pictures will be posted later.


----------



## Tegenaria (May 9, 2007)

Some nice slings there Paul!


----------



## P. Novak (May 9, 2007)

Tegenaria said:


> Some nice slings there Paul!


Hey thanks! I'm so happy I finally got some G.pulchra! I can't wait till they grow up!


----------



## P. Novak (May 9, 2007)

*1st Instar Avicularia avicularia*

starting molting into 1st instar yesterday, 45 days after sac was laid. I saw some eating the postembryos, so I moved the eggs and postembryos to another container.


----------



## P. Novak (May 10, 2007)

*Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1*

after weeks of not feeding, her abdomen is still huge. I'm hoping she lays in the next couple of months.


----------



## P. Novak (May 18, 2007)

New Arrival:
Paraphysa scrofa 2.0 - going to try to mate with my female tomorrow.











Grammostola rosea 0.3


----------



## Natemass (May 19, 2007)

hey nice pics im jealous of the G.pulchra luckkky


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Nate, I know I feel soo lucky! I can't wait till they grow up. I hope I get 2 females and 1 male.


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1*


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

*Brachypelma smithi 0.1*


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2007)

*Grammostola pulchra 0.0.2*


----------



## AlainL (May 20, 2007)

Pterinochilus murinus 0.1 - mean little girl...





[/QUOTE]Hi Novak!
That is a crazy pic 
Very nice collection and pics as well
How many t's do you have?

Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2007)

> Hi Novak!
> That is a crazy pic
> Very nice collection and pics as well
> How many t's do you have?
> ...


Hey thanks carpet!

Here's my entire collection of Ts; it's not much, but I'm happy. I'll be getting more soon.

0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
1.1 Avicularia avicularia
1.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus bechaunicus
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.3 Grammostola pulchra
0.3 Grammostola rosea
0.1 Heteroscorda maculata
0.1 Lasiodora parahybana 
1.1 Paraphysa scrofa
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## syndicate (May 20, 2007)

nice pulchra man.looks bout the same size as mine.is it just me or these guys have something against growing lol  
i think its been over 8 months since mine has molted last


----------



## AlainL (May 20, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hey thanks carpet!
> 
> Here's my entire collection of Ts; it's not much, but I'm happy. I'll be getting more soon.
> 
> ...


Ya, very nice collection:clap:It's much compare to alot of people 
lucky guy to have all these Ceratogyrus, I'm jealous 

If you whant, check my picture thread in a few hours I will post some crazy pictures from my new inverts, and some of Martin's(Tarcan)collection.
Me and cedrik whent wild yesterday taking pics of very cool stuff.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Ya, very nice collection:clap:It's much compare to alot of people
> lucky guy to have all these Ceratogyrus, I'm jealous
> 
> If you whant, check my picture thread in a few hours I will post some crazy pictures from my new inverts, and some of Martin's(Tarcan)collection.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, Ceratogyrus spp. is my favorite! I've been trying to find a male C.marshalli for my female since this species isn't very common, but to no avail. 

Sweet, I'll be sure to keep a look out for your thread! Tarcan has an impressive collection huh? I have him added on myspace and so I can see his setup of his thousands of spiders in his pictures.


----------



## AlainL (May 20, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thanks! Yeah, Ceratogyrus spp. is my favorite! I've been trying to find a male C.marshalli for my female since this species isn't very common, but to no avail.
> 
> Sweet, I'll be sure to keep a look out for your thread! Tarcan has an impressive collection huh? I have him added on myspace and so I can see his setup of his thousands of spiders in his pictures.


Ya, he have something like 4000 t's 

Alain


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Ya, he have something like 4000 t's
> 
> Alain


That is crazy! I hope to have that many some day.


----------



## massmorels (May 21, 2007)

no pokies Novak? your missing out on the best of them!!


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2007)

massmorels said:


> no pokies Novak? your missing out on the best of them!!


Oh I know, I use to have a couple of P.regalis, but I truely am not a big fan of pokies. They are great looking Ts in all, but I think there are better species out there.

Although, soon I will  be in the market for a female P.ornata soon. :}


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2007)

*Random photoshoot*

Grammostola aureostriata 0.0.1 - should molt in the upcoming weeks..






Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.0.1 






Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue" 0.0.1 - molted a few days ago, if you look at this picture(http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h163/PaulNovak/U1-4.jpg) you can see how much it's grown in 4 months.






Avicularia avicularia 1st instars - darkening up, should molt into 2nd instar soon. Look at the little fangs..


----------



## Doezsha (May 22, 2007)

Looking good Paul nice pics, I love the Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


----------



## P. Novak (May 22, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Looking good Paul nice pics, I love the Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


Thanks man! Ah, as do I!


----------



## P. Novak (May 23, 2007)

*Some Ts were out, photoshoot*

Lasiodora parahybana 0.1






Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1











Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.2







Will get more pics later this week.. 
Grammostola aureostriata 0.0.1 molted today
Heteroscodra maculata 0.1 is in premolt
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1 is in premolt
Avicularia avicularia 1st instar slings are really dark now


----------



## Natemass (May 23, 2007)

A.geniculata<3


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (May 24, 2007)

Natemass said:


> A.geniculata<3





Doezsha said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thanks for the compliments you guys.


----------



## massmorels (May 24, 2007)

terrible picture quality as usual.. I mean come on, did you guys see how crystal clear they were?


----------



## P. Novak (May 24, 2007)

massmorels said:


> terrible picture quality as usual.. I mean come on, did you guys see how crystal clear they were?


Haha, I agree. I think I need another new camera..


----------



## AlainL (May 25, 2007)

Novak said:


> Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.0.1


Hi Novak!

Nice new avatar, stop posting these beautiful ceratogyrus photos, you are making me jealous 

Nice pics and t's man.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 25, 2007)

Too bad that C. bechuanicus is not a confirmed female. (Though I bet it is).

I've got a mature male here right now..

Nice pics though!

-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (May 25, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Hi Novak!
> 
> Nice new avatar, stop posting these beautiful ceratogyrus photos, you are making me jealous
> 
> ...


Thanks Alain! Thanks, it's my female B.emilia(so gorgeous).

Sorry sorry I just can't help but tease you lol. 



ShadowBlade said:


> Too bad that C. bechuanicus is not a confirmed female. (Though I bet it is).
> 
> I've got a mature male here right now..
> 
> ...


I hope it turns out female, I have 2 at the momment. Next molt I should be able to confirm sexes of both. Why do you bet it's female? Is there something I'm missing..  

Sweet, too bad mine aren't older and confirmed. 

Thanks Sean!


----------



## massmorels (May 26, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> I've got a mature male here right now..
> 
> -Sean


I still have my female..


----------



## lunixweb (May 26, 2007)

Very awesome T's Novak.. and I can see that you are taking care of them very good, they look pretty healthy :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (May 26, 2007)

lunixweb said:


> Very awesome T's Novak.. and I can see that you are taking care of them very good, they look pretty healthy :clap:


Hey Thanks! Yup, everyone here is well fed.


----------



## Apophis (May 27, 2007)

Nice pictures Paul!
I love the Ceratogyrus sp.!


----------



## P. Novak (May 27, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Nice pictures Paul!
> I love the Ceratogyrus sp.!


Thanks alot! Feels good coming from you since I simply love your pictures haha. 

I as well; they are very unique. Whoever doesn't love Ceratogyrus spp. is just insane.


----------



## Apophis (May 28, 2007)

Novak said:


> Whoever doesn't love Ceratogyrus spp. is just insane.



:worship: :worship:  Could not have said it better!


----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

*Oh yeah!*

sorry for the dark pics, didn't want to disturb them too much.

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1 - premolt - hard to see but black abdomen






Lasiodora parahybana 0.1 - premolt - black abdomen











Heteroscodra maculata 0.1 - premolt - the rub marks on the legs use to be a peachish color, but they have totally blackened now.


----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

*New addition*

Aphonopelma spp. probably Aphonopelma iodius 0.0.1


----------



## P. Novak (May 30, 2007)

trying some new substrate(from my backyard, baked at 400F for 30 min of course) for my "desert" Ts...

Grammostola rosea 0.1 - chillin with a cricket... for now.


----------



## P. Novak (May 31, 2007)

*Another annoucenment..*

My 4.5cm P.imperator 3I molted tonight, pictures will be up tomorrow.


----------



## P. Novak (May 31, 2007)

Pandinus imperator 0.0.1 - freshly molted. I love the size increase after molts on scorpions. It's astonishing.


----------



## demode (May 31, 2007)

Nice scorpion you got there, hows the "desert" substrate working for ya?


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

demode said:


> Nice scorpion you got there, hows the "desert" substrate working for ya?


Thanks! So far so good, I like it because it looks much more natural!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

*Pterinochilus murinus 0.1 new enviornment*


----------



## thunderthief (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice.  I really think an OBT will be the next T to add to my family!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

thunderthief said:


> Very nice.  I really think an OBT will be the next T to add to my family!!!


Thanks thunder. Oh you should already have one!;P


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1 should be in premolt soon*


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

*Finally... Success!*

After 3 previous failed attempts because of refusal to mate by both parties, I finally got them to mate after cohabbiting them for over 5 hours. This is the most stubborn species I have ever bred. There were several insertions made during the 10 minutes they were locked together. Sorry for the blurry pics, they moved way to much and I forgot where the shutter speed button on my camera was.. 





































I found this hilarious, look at the way he positioned her. He was very fiesty, and again I apologize for the bad quality.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice pics and good luck on the breeding Paul :clap:


----------



## Natemass (Jun 4, 2007)

sweet pics, i like the P.murinus enclosure


----------



## Becky (Jun 4, 2007)

Is the breeding with a Euathlus species??


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Nice pics and good luck on the breeding Paul :clap:


Like always Doezsha, thanks man! I'll probably need it with this species.  



Natemass said:


> sweet pics, i like the P.murinus enclosure


Thanks Nate, yeah I'm satisfied with it. What do you think about the new substrate I'm trying out. Strictly for "desert and arid" species.



Becky said:


> Is the breeding with a Euathlus species??



Nope, it's with Paraphysa scrofa. I shoulda mentioned that.


----------



## Natemass (Jun 6, 2007)

looking good, you always seem to use nice substrate


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 6, 2007)

Natemass said:


> looking good, you always seem to use nice substrate


Glad you like it. Yeah, I try experimenting with different mixes and such.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 7, 2007)

Avicularia avicularia slings 1st instar, still, should be anyday now.:evil: 











Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.1 - molted last night.






Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1 











Pandinus imperator 0.0.1 - hardened up.











Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.1






These should be/are new additions for next week:
Poecilotheria ornata 0.1
Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.2


----------



## Natemass (Jun 9, 2007)

the A.gen has a sick enclosure i really like that for some reason.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 9, 2007)

Natemass said:


> the A.gen has a sick enclosure i really like that for some reason.


Hey thanks Nate, I like the "simple" natural enclosures the best. I gave her a nice, big, dark hide and all she does is stay in the open. I'm not complaining though.:}


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1 - postmolt*












and confirmed female, yet again.


----------



## andy83 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey,

Good job with the breedings so far. How's the old emilia coming along? Do you think anything came of it?


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 13, 2007)

Finally strolled on down to you picture thread and wow you have a great collection and your enclosures are fantastic!! The A.avic babies are soooo adorable. Your B. emilia female is indeed very pretty  . 

My favorite has to be your H. maculata she is stunning :drool: and her enclosure is really nice. I’ll be snooping around this thread on a regular basis now. Can’t wait to see more of your pictures hotshot.


~Stephanie


----------



## dbozic (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hrvatska*

Hi Novak i have one question , i see that you have pterinochilus in your collection , i have pterinochilus murinus usumbara and can you tell me what substrate is the best for them , he is 4 cm long and in latest time he doesnt want to it nothing can you help me about that , my english sucks i know that , i am from croatia so i am not so god at it, thanks again, Dario


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha thanks Stephanie! I hope the pairing goes good, which it should. I'm going to introduce them in a couple of mintues. We'll see how things go.

I can't wait till the _H.maculata_ molts! She is gonna look even more stunning! I love taking pictures, so you'll see more and more pictures almost everyday.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

dbozic said:


> Hi Novak i have one question , i see that you have pterinochilus in your collection , i have pterinochilus murinus usumbara and can you tell me what substrate is the best for them , he is 4 cm long and in latest time he doesnt want to it nothing can you help me about that , my english sucks i know that , i am from croatia so i am not so god at it, thanks again, Dario


Well I'm trying out this new substrate that I got from my backyard. It's been steralized of course, and my _P.murinus _seems to love it. Any chemical or pesticide free substrate will do. Keep it dry, but you can mist it every now and then since it does rain where they are located in the wild. 

What do you mean he doesn't want to do nothing?


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

*Since my female died a couple of weeks ago..*

I aquired two brand new females, and they came in today from their 2 day long journey. They made it perfectly fine. Thanks again Cloei! Gonna be mating after they get filled up.

Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.1





Cyclosternum fasciatum 0.2


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

_Avicularia avicularia _1st instar molting into 2nd instar - 81 days after sac laid. Does that seem slow or is it just me?






"Hey, hey! Mom! Look what Johnny is doing!!!"


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome pictures Novak :clap: I enjoy looking at your liddle babies


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Awesome pictures Novak :clap: I enjoy looking at your liddle babies


Thanks John. Me too haha.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

_Avicularia avicularia_ 2nd instar postmolt


----------



## pancho64 (Jun 14, 2007)

cool pix man congratz on all the babies. i think u should breed. t. blondi or eveb t. apophosis. i know i would be lining up for offspring


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

pancho64 said:


> cool pix man congratz on all the babies. i think u should breed. t. blondi or eveb t. apophosis. i know i would be lining up for offspring


Ha thanks man! One day I will breed both of those species, until then I'll leave it to the experts haha.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

Avicularia avicularia 2nd instars


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 14, 2007)

Everytime you post new pictures of those little fluff balls, I'll keep commenting on how great looking they are


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Everytime you post new pictures of those little fluff balls, I'll keep commenting on how great looking they are


Thanks John! They are cute aren't they!?


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.2 postmolt


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh they are..they are..I'm going to have to snag me a few


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Oh they are..they are..I'm going to have to snag me a few


Haha, unfortunately they are all already claimed. I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 18, 2007)

Lasiodora parahybana 1.0 - "female" turned into a mature male.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 18, 2007)

Brachypelma vagans 0.0.1 postmolt


----------



## Apophis (Jun 18, 2007)

Great pics once again Paul!
Congrats on the little avics!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 18, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Great pics once again Paul!
> Congrats on the little avics!


Thanks man! I'm hoping some of my other females lay as well.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 18, 2007)

nice pics of the Avicularia avicularia 2nd instars


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 18, 2007)

JungleGuts said:


> nice pics of the Avicularia avicularia 2nd instars


Thanks man! They are cute little buggers aren't they?


I'm getting the rest of my new Ts in tomorrow, so keep an eye out for my thread...

6" female P.ornata
1/2" unsexed C.fimbriatus x2
2" unsexed P.cambrigdei


----------



## AlainL (Jun 18, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thanks man! They are cute little buggers aren't they?
> 
> 
> I'm getting the rest of my new Ts in tomorrow, so keep an eye out for my thread...
> ...


Hi Paul!

Your getting a female P.ornata:clap: lucky guy:drool: 
Is it your first pokie?
All the t's your getting tomorow are sooo cool.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 19, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Your getting a female P.ornata:clap: lucky guy:drool:
> Is it your first pokie?
> All the t's your getting tomorow are sooo cool.


Ha heck yeah! Not my first pokie, but my first ADULT pokie. 

Alright I got the Ts in and the pics made, just let me upload them. Keep an eye out.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 19, 2007)

*New Arrivals:*

Psalmopoeus cambrigdei 0.0.1











Poecilotheria ornata 0.1






















No picture of the two Chilobrachys fimbriatus because they are both in premolt.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice ornata!! :worship: 
How's her temperament like? Ornata is supposed to be one of the more nervous poecilotheria species, but my female is my calmest pokie by far! (and I have 7... :} )


----------



## AlainL (Jun 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> Psalmopoeus cambrigdei 0.0.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul!

Yea, your ornata look beautiful and the cambridgei too.
I'm gonna have to whait a few month for my ornata to reach that size


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Very nice ornata!! :worship:
> How's her temperament like? Ornata is supposed to be one of the more nervous poecilotheria species, but my female is my calmest pokie by far! (and I have 7... :} )


Thanks man. It already tried to bit me while I was unpacking it. I think it's just that it was stressed from the shipping. 

I need to get more pokies.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Yea, your ornata look beautiful and the cambridgei too.
> I'm gonna have to whait a few month for my ornata to reach that size


Thanks carpet! I hope your ornata turns out just as gorgoues!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang it, one of my unsexed Ceratogyrus bechuanicus just molted into a mature male. Need to find him a female now.

Found that my Heteroscodra maculata female had molted also. Pictures coming.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus mature male postmolt











Heteroscodra maculata postmolt


----------



## pancho64 (Jun 20, 2007)

i get increasingly jealous with every new picture post u make


----------



## AlainL (Jun 20, 2007)

Novak said:


> Ceratogyrus bechuanicus mature male postmolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul!

Very nice H.maculata and ceratogyrus.
My maculata is in premolt too, can't whait to see her in her new suit.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

pancho64 said:


> i get increasingly jealous with every new picture post u make


Thanks man, more pics to come.. 



carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Very nice H.maculata and ceratogyrus.
> My maculata is in premolt too, can't whait to see her in her new suit.


Thanks carpet! Yeah, they are stunning postmolt!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1 - first meal after molt


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice, jaw dropping H.maculata, C.cyaneopubescens, and P.ornata! :drool:


----------



## pancho64 (Jun 20, 2007)

paul stop looking for attention with your gorgeous collection of tarantulas....its making others irritable.... :0P


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Very nice, jaw dropping H.maculata, C.cyaneopubescens, and P.ornata! :drool:


Haha, thanks John! I love the colors on all 3, just waiting for the P.ornata to molt and then hopefully breed her.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2007)

pancho64 said:


> paul stop looking for attention with your gorgeous collection of tarantulas....its making others irritable.... :0P


Mwhaha, sorry Pancho, that's what I'm good at. lol


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 22, 2007)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus 0.0.1 postmolt











Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.1 should be in premolt






Grammostola rosea 0.3


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 24, 2007)

_P.cambrigdei_ molted; _A.geniculata_ has a nice big black abdomen, ready to molt anyday now; and _P.ornata_ is blocking up her hide with tons of webbing, molt should be coming soon.

Look out for pictures soon!


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 25, 2007)

Novak said:


> _P.cambrigdei_ molted; _A.geniculata_ has a nice big black abdomen, ready to molt anyday now; and _P.ornata_ is blocking up her hide with tons of webbing, molt should be coming soon.
> 
> Look out for pictures soon!


Oh...I will...I will...;P


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

*New Arrival*

Chilobrachys huahini 0.1


----------



## AlainL (Jun 26, 2007)

Novak said:


> Chilobrachys huahini 0.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> Very nice eyes shot and very nice t.
> A woman I know have one C.huahini and she whant to trade it.
> Can you please tell me in the next few days/weeks how you like that one?
> ...



Thanks carpet! If you get the chance I would definately get one! Such gorgeous Ts. This girl almost bit me twice today!! Twice! That's more then any other T i've had and it was all within 2 min of opening the package. She won't back down, she will literally charge at me. I'm sure her behavior will change once she establishs a home.

I'll let you know how it's going in a couple of days.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

*New Arrival*

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.1 - I've learned, while unpacking, that the Genus Ceratogyrus can jump just like the arboreals Heteroscodra maculata and Avicularia spp.


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures! I really like your new C. huahini if she gets too much for you to handle then just ship her NJ….. haha ;P …. so this is what your spending your graduation money on?  J/k but if that’s a yes than…sweet!

Any pics of the B. emilias yet? I never did get the video  …guess it didn’t go through which is no biggie.


Stephanie


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Great pictures! I really like your new C. huahini if she gets too much for you to handle then just ship her NJ….. haha ;P …. so this is what your spending your graduation money on?  J/k but if that’s a yes than…sweet!
> 
> Any pics of the B. emilias yet? I never did get the video  …guess it didn’t go through which is no biggie.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, haha if for some reason it just decides to get into a shipping box and make it's way to the post office and ship itself to NJ then ok haha. 

I'm gonna mate them again tonight, was waiting for a sperm web. Yeah, the video is too long even for yahoo, it's only 3 min too! 

Does anyone know how to downsize vids?


----------



## AlainL (Jun 26, 2007)

Novak said:


> Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0.1 - I've learned, while unpacking, that the Genus Ceratogyrus can jump just like the arboreals Heteroscodra maculata and Avicularia spp.


WHAT You got this too?Aw man now i'm jealous 

Today I got another E.pachypus a centruroides hentzi and a mesobuthus martensii if you whant we can make a trade 

Your ceratogyrus is beautiful btw.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> WHAT You got this too?Aw man now i'm jealous
> 
> Today I got another E.pachypus a centruroides hentzi and a mesobuthus martensii if you whant we can make a trade
> 
> Your ceratogyrus is beautiful btw.


Haha yup! Congrats too you as well! I need to pic up some more scorps and an E.pachypus as well! Haha, I got the Ceratogyrus bechuanicus female cause my unsexed sling turned into a mature male.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

_Heteroscodra maculata_ 0.1 - postmolt/ready to eat











_Psalmopoeus cambrigdei_ 0.0.1 - postmolt











_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_ 3.0 - really angry and hissing






_Lasiodora parahybana_ 1.0 - large and looking for a mate! If you have a female, PM me.
















_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ 0.1 - look at that color!


----------



## pancho64 (Jun 26, 2007)

i think u can stop now....all these pics r making me sick. nice collection paul and thanx for continuing to rub it in my face.....a$$ :evil: :}


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures. Your H. mac is so pretty :drool: I just love them.

Stephanie


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

haha thanks Pancho, I will never stopppp! ;P 


Thanks Stephanie! I find it the most gorgeous OW T, right behind pokies of course. I can't wait to breed her.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 27, 2007)

great pics!  i really like those P cambridgei shots and the GBB!  very nice.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> great pics!  i really like those P cambridgei shots and the GBB!  very nice.


Thanks for the comment! I love GBBs, too bad every shot I take there is always a shaded half of the carapace.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 0.1


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2007)

Novak said:


> too bad every shot I take there is always a shaded half of the carapace.


Try using the flash, might eliminate that  
Otherwise very nice pix!
Good luck with the genic molt!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Try using the flash, might eliminate that
> Otherwise very nice pix!
> Good luck with the genic molt!


Thanks Sietse. I hope she pulls through and actually is a she when she finishes. I say this because my "female" _L.parahybana_ turned male on me.

I choose natural sunlight over flash, but even if I do use flash I use macro on some pics, so it comes out with one darker half and the other lighter from the flash. I need a ring flash, I believe thats what they're called.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2007)

Ring flash would be ideal, but normal flash works too. At least for me it does!  
When a picture comes out dark on one side, i take a little more distance, and zoom in a little bit. works for me  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for the genic


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Ring flash would be ideal, but normal flash works too. At least for me it does!
> When a picture comes out dark on one side, i take a little more distance, and zoom in a little bit. works for me
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for the genic


Haha flash never works for me!  Thanks for the tips though! Ok, she molted out fine, and not into a mature male, but I can't see any spermathecae or flap. :? I'll get a picture once it dries up a bit.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ molting process, was 13cm before molt.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

This is very interesting and I've seen this before here somewhere, but forget exactly what it is. I'd turn down the volume, because all you hear is a LOUD vaccume in the next room. Just look for the "beating" on the abdomen.

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h163/PaulNovak/?action=view&current=MVI_2978.flv


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow great pictures and I love the video. I also remember someone talking about it but I have never seen myself. Very cool Thanx Paul. 

Stephanie


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 28, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Wow great pictures and I love the video. I also remember someone talking about it but I have never seen myself. Very cool Thanx Paul.
> 
> Stephanie


Thanks Steph!   I hope someone drops by and explains what exactly that is! I'll get pics up of the B.emilia mating soon.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice series of photos man! :worship: 



Novak said:


> but I can't see any spermathecae or flap. :?


After looking at the molt pictures more closely I'm thinking it is indeed a (immature) male. The epandrious fusilae (sp?) are quite visible. Sorry bro, but his next molt may well be his last...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Very nice series of photos man! :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the molt pictures more closely I'm thinking it is indeed a (immature) male. The epandrious fusilae (sp?) are quite visible. Sorry bro, but his next molt may well be his last...


Thanks! 

Dang it I hope not, this would be the second "female" into male from the same person.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 28, 2007)

*more pictures*

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 0.1(? not sure anymore) postmolt
















_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus _0.1






_Ceratogyrus marshalli _0.1











_Chilobrachys huahini_ 0.1


----------



## AlainL (Jun 29, 2007)

Novak said:


> _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 0.1(? not sure anymore) postmolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics paul, beautiful C.marshalli, that species is one of my favorite after pokies and cyriocosmus.

Btw I'm getting a C.huanini tomorrow and I got some pretty cool stuff today, check my pics tomorrow.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 29, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Very nice pics paul, beautiful C.marshalli, that species is one of my favorite after pokies and cyriocosmus.
> 
> Btw I'm getting a C.huanini tomorrow and I got some pretty cool stuff today, check my pics tomorrow.


Thanks Alain! Congrats on the new additions!! I won't be able to check them out tomorrow though, I'm gonna be at Vegas till Monday. I'll check them then.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 29, 2007)

*Last pics till 7/2/07, gonna be out of town.*

Grammostola aureostriata 0.0.1 postmolt


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 30, 2007)

Sexy sling, Paul


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 7, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Sexy sling, Paul


haha thanks John , I know it's markings are coming in nicely now.


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 7, 2007)

*Brachypelma smithi 0.1 premolt*


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 7, 2007)

*Paraphysa scrofa mating*

stayed hook for about 5 minutes, camera died after the first 30 seconds..


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 7, 2007)

*Brachypelma emilia mating*

stayed together for about 5 mintues. Took a few pictures, these aren't all the pics though.


----------



## verry_sweet (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE!!!! I’m so excited. Uhhhhhh I hope she drops a nice big sack for you!!! (And me   )

Thanks so much for posting the pictures. (Bout damn time haha ;P j/k  )

Stephanie


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 9, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> NICE!!!! I’m so excited. Uhhhhhh I hope she drops a nice big sack for you!!! (And me   )
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the pictures. (Bout damn time haha ;P j/k  )
> 
> Stephanie


haha me too! I've seen numerous good insertions so if hes not shooting blanks, which he shouldn't be cause I saw sperm webs made, then we should have sac.


----------



## pedro041484 (Jul 10, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 12, 2007)

superb mating pics!


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey thanks guys! I'm hoping for some nice big sacs!


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok funny story. I have been mating a pair of _Cyclosternum fasciatum_. I have 2 females and one of the two females tolerates and mates with the male, while the other refuses to mate. Tonight, or should I say this morning, I discovered a nice sized eggsac by the female that has refused to mate. There was absolutely no contact with the male and this female.

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ eggs 
















I'll be seperating these tomorrow into smaller groups. I also have no exact date on when this was laid, so I'm going with July 2007.

My _P.ornata_ molted yesterday as well, so look for pics of her soon.


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 15, 2007)

*Poecilotheria ornata 0.1*

2 days postmolt. These pictures don't do it's justice at all! Sorry for the blurry pics, it really wouldn't stop moving and escaped from me under the sofa(spent 30 min trying to catch it). The first 4 pics are in natural sunlight, and the last one is with flash, looks like a completely different spider.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 15, 2007)

Novak said:


> 2 days postmolt. These pictures don't do it's justice at all! Sorry for the blurry pics, it really wouldn't stop moving and escaped from me under the sofa(spent 30 min trying to catch it). The first 4 pics are in natural sunlight, and the last one is with flash, looks like a completely different spider.


Hi Paul!

She's beautiful, I like the pic with flash.

How big is she now?


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey thanks Alain! Yeah she was metallic green under natural sunlight and purple under the flash, it was awesome seeing the different colors.

Um, she's probably around 7-7.5" now.


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 17, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ 1st instars. They went through the post embryo(eggs with legs) stage incredibly fast.


----------



## verry_sweet (Jul 17, 2007)

Great pics Paul! Love your P. ornate girl.

I’m a little confused by the last post  . You said the C fasciatum female never bred with your male so I was thinking it was a bad sack in the first set of pics. Or is the second females sack? Or was she gravid before you tried to breed her?  This species does double clutch right?

Congrats either way :clap: 

Steph


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 17, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Great pics Paul! Love your P. ornate girl.
> 
> I’m a little confused by the last post  . You said the C fasciatum female never bred with your male so I was thinking it was a bad sack in the first set of pics. Or is the second females sack? Or was she gravid before you tried to breed her?  This species does double clutch right?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks steph! 

Yeah the female that laid the eggsac was not mated with my male so I thought the same thing either WC or false eggsac, but now that the eggs are in 1st instar I'm pretty sure it's WC or it was mated before it was sold to me. I'm pretty sure she refused mating because she was gravid. I hope they do double clutch, but I'm not sure.

Thanks again!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 4, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum _ Second Instars - only half of what was in the eggsac.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 4, 2007)

My second _Cyclosternum fasciatum _ female decided to finally pop with an eggsac twice the size of the one above. The one above had 400-500 slings strong; this one will more then likely have double, so I have decided to leave it with the mother.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2007)

congrats on the breeding novak!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 6, 2007)

Uhhh Congratulations!!!

I wish you many sacks and babies…especially B. emilia babies


----------



## Apophis (Aug 7, 2007)

lookin' good Paul! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks you three!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 8, 2007)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata _











_Paraphysa scrofa_ - hopefully gravid


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

*Brachypelma emilia hopefully gravid*


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

*Poecilotheria ornata - look at how the lighting changes the color*


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

*Grammostola aureostriata - premolt - showing adult color*


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 17, 2007)

*Psalmopoeus cambrigdei - staying and walking away*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice Ceratogyrus pics! When you want to sell em..let me know!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Very nice Ceratogyrus pics! When you want to sell em..let me know!


Thanks, sadly all but 2 of my _Ceratogyrus spp._ are dead because of darn ants!   There was a thread on it awhile ago.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 21, 2007)

_Brachypelma smithi_, over a month postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2007)

_Lasiodora parahybana _MM, available for loan/sale. If you have a female I may be willing to buy her or trade something for her.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum _slings, premolt.


----------



## AaronT (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha, its like a micro Royal rumble, best of luck with them. I was just sifting through all your pics, fantastic looking T's and great pics


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Haha, its like a micro Royal rumble, best of luck with them. I was just sifting through all your pics, fantastic looking T's and great pics


Haha wow I never thought of it like that. Thanks alot Aaron. More to come


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 22, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_, showing her grumpy side.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 22, 2007)

Very neat P. ornata.... I can't wait till my little 3" one gets that size!

Sorry to hear about the ant situation.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 23, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Very neat P. ornata.... I can't wait till my little 3" one gets that size!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ant situation.


Thanks Chris, I heard pokies weren't defensive, but this girl whew! She would throw a threat display before run and hiding any day! 

Yeah that was a horrible day. 7 Ts taken down by ants!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 23, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum _slings finished molting
















_Ceratogyrus marshalli_, upset


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

_Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## froggyman (Aug 24, 2007)

your horned baboon's webbing sure is thick


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

froggyman said:


> your horned baboon's webbing sure is thick


Haha if you think that's thick, wait till I get a picture of my _Chilobrachys huahini_ webbing.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

*Cyclosternum fasciatum slings, freshly molted*


----------



## Apophis (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like the C. fasciatum youngsters are doing great!
Congrats man!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks alot Sietse! I still have too many  and another sac thats probably full of post embryos now! Ah I'm gonna be overrun!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 26, 2007)

Novak said:


> Thanks alot Sietse! I still have too many  and another sac thats probably full of post embryos now! Ah I'm gonna be overrun!


10 billion strong and growing. I think you should feed up those mated females so they double clutch for you


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> 10 billion strong and growing. I think you should feed up those mated females so they double clutch for you


Haha... how about I just starve em for awhile. Oops I think it's too late, I think my first female is gonna lay another sac soon.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

_Paraphysa scrofa_, hopefully gravid..






..but just incase another mating.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

_Aphonopelma iodius_, premolt


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_, enclosure


----------



## chris 71 (Aug 26, 2007)

hey paul nice spider and enclosure thats kinda how i keep mine too is that the same spider as post 345 of your thread


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

chris 71 said:


> hey paul nice spider and enclosure thats kinda how i keep mine too is that the same spider as post 345 of your thread


Thanks Chris! Yup, it sure is.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

*Others..*

_Scolopendra polymorpha_






_Agelenopsis sp._


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 28, 2007)

*New addition*

_Poecilotheria formosa _0.1, premolt


----------



## info0 (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow. You've got nice collection . 

I like your spiders v. much. Keep'em coming


----------



## Rydog (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats one nice formosa you have there.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 28, 2007)

info0 said:


> Wow. You've got nice collection .
> 
> I like your spiders v. much. Keep'em coming


Thanks alot! Will do, will do. 



Rydog said:


> Thats one nice formosa you have there.


Yeah, I wonder where I got her from.. hmm


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 28, 2007)

_Grammostola rosea_, possibly gravid


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 28, 2007)

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_, should be gravid.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 28, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Paul. I really like the P ornata enclosure :drool:  All your T’s a re really pretty and your photos are great. Keep them coming  

Steph


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 30, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Hey Paul. I really like the P ornata enclosure :drool:  All your T’s a re really pretty and your photos are great. Keep them coming
> 
> Steph


Thanks alot Stephanie! They sure will keep coming haha


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 30, 2007)

_Aphonopelma iodius_ postmolt


----------



## froggyman (Aug 30, 2007)

is the s.polymorpha post molt?


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

froggyman said:


> is the s.polymorpha post molt?


Nope, atleast I don't think so. It could be it has been underground forever!


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

_Agelenopsis sp._, outside


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_, outside


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_, outside


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 31, 2007)

_Heteroscodra maculata_, outside


----------



## tin man (Aug 31, 2007)

wow, your H. maculata looks kinda mad:evil:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

tin man said:


> wow, your H. maculata looks kinda mad:evil:


Haha, she was. She threw tons of threat poses when we were trying to get her out of her tank, but come picture time.. none.


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 1, 2007)

Your Ceratogyrus marshalli is awsome.
I've been looking for these for a while now.
Do these guys have the spike as slings or just when they become mature?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

*little ones..*

_Avicularia avicularia_ 3rd instar 











_Grammostola pulchra_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

_Brachypelma vagans_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

*simple ones..*

_Grammostola rosea_ 0.1











_Grammostola rosea _0.3


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

_Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

_Brachypelma emilia_


----------



## AaronT (Sep 1, 2007)

The Brachypelma smithi sure is pretty.

My father is starting to take an interest in Tarantulas an he likes the look of Brachypelma smithi especially. I might try get him one. Great pics again.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

AaronT said:


> The Brachypelma smithi sure is pretty.
> 
> My father is starting to take an interest in Tarantulas an he likes the look of Brachypelma smithi especially. I might try get him one. Great pics again.


Thanks Aaron. It's great when parents come to realize how great the creatures are. You should definately get him one, one of the most gorgeous hobby classics!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

_Grammostola aureostriata_, postmolt


----------



## froggyman (Sep 2, 2007)

Novak said:


> Nope, atleast I don't think so. It could be it has been underground forever!


it looks awfully light, i was under the impression that they were much darker


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

froggyman said:


> it looks awfully light, i was under the impression that they were much darker


Hm, mine was always this light... I think. You may be right, cause like I said it was hidden for several months. I searched its container and found nothing, but centipedes are known to eat their exos so who knows.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

*surprise*

_Chilobrachys huahini_, postmolt





















molt.. uh oh... its a.... female! hehe


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

_Lasiodora parahybana_ mature male, someone take him to their female!:wall: 





















hooks and gloves..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_, gorgeous under the sun!


----------



## froggyman (Sep 2, 2007)

nice Chilobrachys huahini!
does this sp like to burrow or is it like the GBB and just web everythinG?
it looks gorgeous post moult


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 3, 2007)

froggyman said:


> nice Chilobrachys huahini!
> does this sp like to burrow or is it like the GBB and just web everythinG?
> it looks gorgeous post moult


Thanks Froggy! I have found that this species will do both. I give mine just enough to burrow a little, and things to web on, so it goes crazy with webbing!


----------



## froggyman (Sep 3, 2007)

your welcome! 
i love any species that webs alot cant wait until i can get some T's of my own!


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice pics looking good Paul :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 6, 2007)

froggyman said:


> your welcome!
> i love any species that webs alot cant wait until i can get some T's of my own!


Get some big webbers! 



Doezsha said:


> Nice pics looking good Paul :clap:


Thanks Doezsha! Oh and thanks for the add on myspace.


----------



## chris 71 (Sep 6, 2007)

i really like your Pterinochilus murinus pic's paul they really are a beautiful spider  is that a picnic table that your using with some of your outdoor pic's


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 6, 2007)

chris 71 said:


> i really like your Pterinochilus murinus pic's paul they really are a beautiful spider  is that a picnic table that your using with some of your outdoor pic's


Thanks Chris, I tried getting her into different positions but she wouldn't have any of it and would just run off the edge. So I had to settle for that one. 

No it's a little wooden stool that only has about 1 square foot of space to actually take pictures on.


----------



## froggyman (Sep 6, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Get some big webbers!
> 
> im plannig to i especially love the GBB and the webs of avics(they remind me of the little nest my p.audax has  )
> 
> your l.parahybana is really wooly!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

froggyman said:


> im plannig to i especially love the GBB and the webs of avics(they remind me of the little nest my p.audax has  )
> 
> your l.parahybana is really wooly!


Speaking of GBB, mine just molted Either of those would be a great choice!

It's cause he's a wooly boy!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

_Aphonopelma iodius_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

_Paraphysa scrofa_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_, in need of a molt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 7, 2007)

_Chilobrachys huahini_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 10, 2007)

_Grammostola rosea_, molting. This was my first store bought tarantula. I had no idea this one was in pre-molt. Last shed was 6/22/06, before the molt it was 13.5cm ~ 5.25". She should break the 6" mark.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

Molt shots











6/22/06 (10.5cm) - 9/10/07 (13.5cm)


----------



## verry_sweet (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures Paul…I really like coming in here to check them out. Your new camera is kick ass.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Great pictures Paul…I really like coming in here to check them out. Your new camera is kick ass.


Thanks again Stephanie!  I've seen some of your pics as well, and I'll tell ya, you should definately make a photo thread!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus cambrigdei_, postmolt


----------



## verry_sweet (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha thank you Paul but I already spend too much time on here  

Wow that C. cyane is beautiful :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 11, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Haha thank you Paul but I already spend too much time on here
> 
> Wow that C. cyane is beautiful :drool:


You could never spend *too much* time on AB..   

yeah, but her hairs are a pain in the a**


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 12, 2007)

_Grammostola rosea_, postmolt stretch


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice shots Novak! Thanks!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 12, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Nice shots Novak! Thanks!


Thanks TarantulaLV, More will be coming soon.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_, has a few mites so I'm gonna keep it dry and hopefully they'll die off.


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome pictures as usual bro. How is the cyaneopubescens doing in her new enclosure? Webbin a storm yet?! :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Awesome pictures as usual bro. How is the cyaneopubescens doing in her new enclosure? Webbin a storm yet?! :drool:


Thanks alot man! Nope not yet, just a little bit here and there. She has been wandering around for the past 2 nights, today she finally settled into one spot and is just sitting there resting. I hope she decides to web it all up by tomorrow


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

_Pandinus imperator_, little guy with a lot of attitude. Should be in premolt. I need more scorpions..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

_Grammostola pulchra _gathering...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 15, 2007)

That formosa a male or female. I can't tell. Nice pics man!  :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 15, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> That formosa a male or female. I can't tell. Nice pics man!  :clap:


Thanks Ryan! It was traded to me as a female. I trust his word so I'm pretty sure it is. Just waiting for a molt to confirm it.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 15, 2007)

_Brachypelma smithi_











_Aphonopelma seemanni_, postmolt "blue phase"


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 17, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> _Aphonopelma seemanni_, postmolt "blue phase"


Thats hot   I have a wile but I cant wait until my little slings grow up and become this beautiful


----------



## Rydog (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya that formosa is a female, when did she get mites? Hope it wasn't from me because if so then i have to check all my T's  I also can't wait for your formosa to molt....


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> Thats hot   I have a wile but I cant wait until my little slings grow up and become this beautiful


Haha thanks bro. Yup I'm not really a big fan of _A.seemanni_, but the blue phase really blows me away! It'll only be a couple years Antoine till your slings get as big as my girl..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 17, 2007)

Rydog said:


> Ya that formosa is a female, when did she get mites? Hope it wasn't from me because if so then i have to check all my T's  I also can't wait for your formosa to molt....


I didn't see them when I unpacked her, but of course I wasn't paying attention. It might has well be from my enclosure, just in case though do a quick search in all your enclosures and Ts. I wouldn't worry too much though Ryan.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

*New Arrival*

_Heterodon nasicus nasicus_ - Western Hognose. He is quite the little cutie. Thanks again Kevin!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

*The mother of the slings I've been selling..*

... I thought she was gonna double clutch, which would have been frustrating because I already have _C.fasciatum _slings up to my waist . I was relieved to find that she had molted.  

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

*Roaches take II..*

.. I'm gonna try roaches as feeders again. I recieved a colony of _Blaptica dubia _today and can't wait till I can start feeding them off.  Thanks James!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ 0.2 , still holding an eggsac. This sac was discovered with the mom on 8/3/07. Going by the dates of my first females eggsac, there should be 2nd instars in there by now and popping out soon. I'm still gonna leave it with the mother till this weekend. If they don't pop out by then I'm removing it.






A little after the discovery of her eggsac, I noticed there were a bunch of little flies in her enclosure. I tossed in a cellar spider and since then it has webbed up much of the top of the enclosure and eaten all the flies. Today I found that he had molted into a mature male.. time to let him free.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

*Little ones..*

_Avicularia avicularia_ 0.0.1











_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_ 0.0.1, postmolt











_Grammostola aureostriata_ 0.0.1






_Cyclosternum fasciatum _2nd instar


----------



## chris 71 (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha i really like the  pics of the little ones its amazing how they tackle such huge prey items in relation to there own size great pics


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

_Grammostola pulchra_ 0.0.3 molting


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

*New arrivals...*

_Chilobrachys huahini_ MM here on a loan for my freshly molted female. Thanks Michael, let's hope he does his deed. I'm feeding her tons of food before he meets her. Tomorrow is attempt #1.











_Brachypelma albopilosum_ 0.1, After selling my only B.albopilosum well over a year ago I felt like it was time to get more. So I traded for 3 females, and they arrived today. Thanks again David!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

_Grammostola pulchra_, postmolt






_Brachypelma albopilosum_, handling


----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2007)

NIce pix again Paul.
Good luck with the breeding of C. huahini


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

chris 71 said:


> ha ha i really like the  pics of the little ones its amazing how they tackle such huge prey items in relation to there own size great pics


Thanks, I know isn't it amazing! I offered them large prey this time on purpose just for picture purposes.



Apophis said:


> NIce pix again Paul.
> Good luck with the breeding of C. huahini


Thanks Sietse! I think I might need it with this species! I just hope the female doesn't try to snag him..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ 0.2











_Brachypelma albopilosum_ 0.3


----------



## Morax (Sep 20, 2007)

*woaw!!!!*

nice pics fatty...how many u got now  or is that all u have????


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Morax said:


> nice pics fatty...how many u got now  or is that all u have????


Haha what's up Nick? I got around 35 Ts that are mine, and a couple hundred babies. Drako was awesome today eating all those rats and mice. Good boy!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 21, 2007)

*Chilobrachys huahini, mating.*

I had the male in the females enclosure for over 5 hours yesterday, and the male showed alot of interest, going in and out of the females tunnel entrance drumming like crazy, but the female showed very little interest. The male would not go in and the female would not come out. He tried all 3 different entrances, but to no avail.

















After an unsuccessful first try yesterday, I shark tanked the male for the night and woke up to a significant amount webbing on the ouside of the males container. That showed me that the female was actually interested in the male, so I went for attempt #2 today. The male went straight to her tunnel entracnce and drummed up a storm. She still would not come out, so he took the risk and went in. Looking through the thick webbing with a flash light I saw that he had raised her up and mated her successfully. No pictures of the action, but here is some of the male at the females enterance before going in.


















I hope he can lure her out atleast once, so I can take the money shots!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 21, 2007)

Good news Paul!
Good luck with 'em!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 21, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Good news Paul!
> Good luck with 'em!


Thanks man. This is by far the most difficult species I have had to breed. I don't know if it's just my pair, or if it's in their nature. THey are both stubborn, and I have to be very patient with them.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 21, 2007)

*Took some Ts out..*

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_, premolt. A once vicious eater, hasn't eaten in a couple of weeks.











_Grammostola rosea_ 0.1, postmolt











_Brachypelma smithi_











_Psalmopoeus cambrigdei_, might be female.











_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_, this one has gotten fiesty since it's last molt. I escaped getting bit yet again. I was prodding it to where I wanted it and right as my finger began touching its front legs it raises up and strikes down. Luckily I moved my finger otherwise I would have finally been bit.  I was within mm's of getting bitten.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Sep 22, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> _Ceratogyrus marshalli_, premolt. A once vicious eater, hasn't eaten in a couple of weeks.


I can't wait to see that beauty in new skin !


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 22, 2007)

†-MarK-† said:


> I can't wait to see that beauty in new skin !


Neither can I..:drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 22, 2007)

*Cylcosternum fasciatum eggsac, female #2*

Well, let the process start all over again... good thing half these babies go to Rachel when they reach 2nd instar. I thought they were already gonna be 2nd instars, but I was definately wrong. These 1st instars are much bigger then the ones in my previous sac.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice shots! Getting a pretty good lot of those.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 22, 2007)

As always... awesome pics, Paul! The shot of your C. marshalli ..even in premoult... makes me rethink my dislike for the "horn"   

How many slings are in this last sac, do you think? I guess I better get more than just a couple of the older ones then... so I can take some of the load off ya!  

Still waiting to see all the new kids


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Nice shots! Getting a pretty good lot of those.


Thanks! Yes, just a tad bit too much.. 



AneesasMuse said:


> As always... awesome pics, Paul! The shot of your C. marshalli ..even in premoult... makes me rethink my dislike for the "horn"
> 
> How many slings are in this last sac, do you think? I guess I better get more than just a couple of the older ones then... so I can take some of the load off ya!
> 
> Still waiting to see all the new kids



You disliked the horn!!!  What is this nonsense!?

In the last sac there was well over 400. This sac probably has somewhere around 500 maybe even 600, but the 1st instars are much bigger than the other sac. The 1st instars from this sac are about as big as the 2nd instars from the sac of the other female. I am curious to why that is, but can't really come to a conclusion. 

Yup, maybe a few hundred more.. 

I'll get the pics up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_, webbing in for a molt.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

_Heterodon nasicus nasicus_, Axl out and about.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 23, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> _Heterodon nasicus nasicus_, Axl out and about.


Aghh, this is absolutely adorble


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> Aghh, this is absolutely adorble


Haha I agree! In some pictures it reminds me of a duck!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 23, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ 1st instars, bloodline #2











Like I said earlier, bloodline #2 1st instars are as big as bloodline #1 2nd instars.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh Wow! You weren't kiddin'! Those 2nd bloodline babies are big'uns  

Axl is going to be so confused... "my daddy says I look like a duck, but I'm a snake! I just know I am. I am, I tell ya! Quack!!"  *ooops*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Oh Wow! You weren't kiddin'! Those 2nd bloodline babies are big'uns
> 
> Axl is going to be so confused... "my daddy says I look like a duck, but I'm a snake! I just know I am. I am, I tell ya! Quack!!"  *ooops*


They sure are, I can't wait to see how much size they put on when they molt into 2nd instars. 

 "Quack! Quack! I swear I'm not duck... I swear!"


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

*And so it begins...*

_Poecilotheria formosa_ molting


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

Sadly I couldn't get any of the molting process because it turned dark so fast and my camera's flash is too bright and just blurs the picture. It's too dark in my room to get any decent pictures without the flash(even with the lights on), so I will get pics of the postmolt tomorrow.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 24, 2007)

Well "she" is now a "he".  The hunt for a female begins..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ MM


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 25, 2007)

And so it begins! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Sep 25, 2007)

Too bad "she" turned out a guy...  
Oh well, at least he's a handsome guy.  
Now you need to find him a date!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

_Heterodon nasicus nasicus_, "Axl" has a second feeding in my care


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh WOW. Thats awesome bro. :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 25, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> And so it begins! :clap:
> 
> [Oh WOW. Thats awesome bro. :clap:


Haha, yup the search for a female begins.. It's alright though, I already have some offered to me.

Thanks man, I am so glad he's eating for me without a fuss.



Apophis said:


> Too bad "she" turned out a guy...
> Oh well, at least he's a handsome guy.
> Now you need to find him a date!


Yup, second one in a couple months.   It's alright though cause I have a couple females offered to me that I may buy depending on if this other deal I'm working on with selling the male falls through.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

Found 2 female _P.formosa_'s! I'll be getting one this friday(which is recently molted) and the other sometime soon. Thanks! Then as part of the deal, the male is going to meet some other females, and if he survives all this, then he'll come back to me. He is going to be so happy with all these ladies!


----------



## Rydog (Sep 26, 2007)

I am happy you found some REAL females for your guy, I am sorry once again, I wish you the best of luck...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

*After ants killed my other ones, I needed to get more..*

Thanks Craig!

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 0.0.1






_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 0.0.2






_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 0.0.3






_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 0.0.4






_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 0.0.5


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

*More new arrivals*

_Brachypelma boehmei_, premolt











_Avicularia versicolor_ 0.0.1











_Avicularia versicolor_ 0.0.2, premolt






_Avicularia versicolor_ 0.0.3, premolt


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

*more...*

_Pterinochilus murinus_ 0.0.2






_Pterinochilus murinus_ 0.0.3, missing a leg






_Aphonopelma hentzi _1st instars

















_Uroctonus mordax_ 2I, bloodline 1






_Uroctonus mordax_ 2I, bloodline 2






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.1






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.2






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.3






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.4






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.5






_Handurus arizonensis _ 2I 0.0.6







Thanks again to Brandon, Chris, Samuel, and Craig! :clap:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!!!! You got all kinds of cool bugs today!! Very nice pics, as usual, too. Those first scorps are interesting... kind of look like the Scorpio maurus sp. that I want. And the little "horny" slings are soooo cute! I guess they have to grow the horn some, heh?    Congratulations on all the new goodies!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Oh WOW!!!!!! You got all kinds of cool bugs today!! Very nice pics, as usual, too. Those first scorps are interesting... kind of look like the Scorpio maurus sp. that I want. And the little "horny" slings are soooo cute! I guess they have to grow the horn some, heh?    Congratulations on all the new goodies!


Haha thanks alot Aminah! It sure was fun unpacking them all! THe pictures didn't come out quite as I wanted them, but it's ok. THe U.mordax are only about 1cm from tip of tail to chelicerae.  So small! I am in love with the _H.arizonensis_ scorplings, and can't wait for them to grow!


Oh oh Aminah, I'll be getting a nice female _P.formosa_ friday as well!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 26, 2007)

_Brachypelma emilia_
















_Grammostola rosea_











_Brachypelma boehmei_






_Hadurus arizonensis_


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, my _B.boehmei _finished molting, and it's more gorgeous then ever, but it may be a dude..


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a female if you want to let them hook up in the future


----------



## verry_sweet (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice Paul! That little B. boehmei is the cutest thing ever and your B. emilia is looking good :}


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2007)

Doezsha said:


> I have a female if you want to let them hook up in the future


If I don't get a female by then, and you don't have a male by then, then sure Antoine I'll sell or loan him out to you.  



verry_sweet said:


> Very nice Paul! That little B. boehmei is the cutest thing ever and your B. emilia is looking good :}


Thanks Stephanie. I'm so glad I finally got one, so gorgeous postmolt! Yes she is, and getting fatter and fatter every week.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2007)

_Brachypelma boehmei_, postmolt


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 27, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> If I don't get a female by then, and you don't have a male by then, then sure Antoine I'll sell or loan him out to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stephanie. I'm so glad I finally got one, so gorgeous postmolt! Yes she is, and getting fatter and fatter every week.


sounds like a winner


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 27, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_, male coming in to meet her sometime next week.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

*New addition*

_Haplopelma lividum_, thanks again Fred and nice to meet you Keith!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

_Haplopelma lividum_ burrow, 'she' burrowed exactly where I wanted her too.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

_Chilobrachys huahini_ mating attempt 3, male at females burrow entrance after running out.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum _bloodline #2, darkening up, should be molting into 2nd instars any day now.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 28, 2007)

ALL MY CHILDREN!    

The H. lividum girly is gorgeous! I still haven't received the "free" one that someone promised me on another board.    I guess I'll have to look around on AB for a nice one.. I have a tank all set up, after all. 

How many attempts will it take for the C. hauhini to be successful? That male is so cute! ...and brave!!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> ALL MY CHILDREN!
> 
> The H. lividum girly is gorgeous! I still haven't received the "free" one that someone promised me on another board.    I guess I'll have to look around on AB for a nice one.. I have a tank all set up, after all.
> 
> How many attempts will it take for the C. hauhini to be successful? That male is so cute! ...and brave!!


Haha  

Thanks Aminah! She really is gorgeous, and in fact it may be a she.  Did you contact Fred yet? He might have some more. With or without the _H.lividum_ your tank will look the same... 

I'm not sure, but so far they've only had one connection with a couple of insertions, but I want atleast 1 or 2 more connections to be sure. I saw the male making a sperm web last night, so he is definately loaded.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 28, 2007)

Fred, as in South of you? I'll check... thanks!    That's funny about the tank... funny and very true!!  ;P 

I sure hope the little brave fella is getting the job done for ya.. Chilobrachys spp. are on my "list"  

Sooo... are "all my children" just about ready to trek it on up to the East Bay? Are you going to the Sacramento Expo this weekend? I'm probably not.. just curious. I'm waiting for the San Jose one.. closer to my birthday


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

_Haplopelma lividum_, spermathecae. Thanks to Fred saving me the molt and the exuvium spending the night in a 100% humidity container, I was able to unmangle it and confirm it a female!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Fred, as in South of you? I'll check... thanks!    That's funny about the tank... funny and very true!!  ;P
> 
> I sure hope the little brave fella is getting the job done for ya.. Chilobrachys spp. are on my "list"
> 
> Sooo... are "all my children" just about ready to trek it on up to the East Bay? Are you going to the Sacramento Expo this weekend? I'm probably not.. just curious. I'm waiting for the San Jose one.. closer to my birthday


Yes, Fred(sntcruzan) from Santa Cruz. Haha VERY true, well ok there may be a little bit of webbing, and the crickets will disappear for myserious reasons.. 

Thansk, I hope so too! I love this species! Great webbers and they have "I take s**t from no one" attitude.  

Yes, all 600   Hhaha. I probably won't make it to the Sac one, but I will definately be at the San Jose one. I can't wait!


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

_Chilobrachys huahini_, mating. I don't know if they mated, but they are sitting right next to each other in the females lair. Female with male in front of her sticking out of the entrance.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 29, 2007)

Congratulations on that female H. lividum!  :clap: 

You're not nervous about the C. hauhini female making a snack of the cute little male?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 29, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Congratulations on that female H. lividum!  :clap:
> 
> You're not nervous about the C. hauhini female making a snack of the cute little male?


Thanks! I'm happy!  

Nope I just went to hang out with some friends for the past couple of hours and left the male in there and he's perfectly fine. I've come to the conclusion that the female is more scared of him..


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 29, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ MM


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 29, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_, eating in front of burrow


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 1, 2007)

_Avicularia versicolor_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 1, 2007)

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ 2nd instars, bloodline #2. 520+ count.


----------



## Corranthe (Oct 1, 2007)

They are so cute!  It's so crazy seeing so many little ones all in a pile like that.  I keep looking at all the pics you have up of these guys and they have such a pretty color to them.  I think I want one...


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 1, 2007)

Corranthe said:


> They are so cute!  It's so crazy seeing so many little ones all in a pile like that.  I keep looking at all the pics you have up of these guys and they have such a pretty color to them.  I think I want one...


If you think they're pretty as cute little guys check on the moms, gorgeous. Let me know through PM if you really want some.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 2, 2007)

*Some vertebrates*

Bandakout 











Penelope


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww... Bandakout looks so handsome and Penelope is gorgeous!


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 2, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Awww... Bandakout looks so handsome and Penelope is gorgeous!


Agreed They are too cute


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 2, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Awww... Bandakout looks so handsome and Penelope is gorgeous!





Doezsha said:


> Agreed They are too cute


Thanks guys! You are definately right. I think everyone needs to have some kind reptile outside of their arachnid collection to intereact with. They are so fun!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 2, 2007)

_Chilobrachys huahini_, sperm web.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 2, 2007)

*New arrivals!*

_Poecilotheria ornata_, immature male for my female.


























_Nhandu vulpinus_, awesome freebie, it even molted on it's way over! Thanks again Brandon!











_Poecilotheria formosa_, for my mature male. She's gorgeous! Thanks again Mark! Another female will probably come in next week as well.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 2, 2007)

All these gorgeous Poeci's... I'm making space for the little darlings "to be" right now    ...and of course, "all my children"  

Congratulations on more new and beautiful additions!!


----------



## Rydog (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad you found a 'real' female for your male  Good luck in your breeding ventures. I have faith in your male...


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 2, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> All these gorgeous Poeci's... I'm making space for the little darlings "to be" right now    ...and of course, "all my children"
> 
> Congratulations on more new and beautiful additions!!


 Haha, better make a lot of space!  Thanks again Aminah, never letting me down to leave some love for my picture thread. 



Rydog said:


> I'm glad you found a 'real' female for your male  Good luck in your breeding ventures. I have faith in your male...


Ha don't fret man. Without your male, I probably wouldn't be breeding this species yet. Thanks alot!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 3, 2007)

*new arrival..*

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ MM, he's in the females enlcosure right now.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 3, 2007)

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_, should be gravid.






_Heteroscodra maculata_, possible premolt.






_Brachypelma vagans_











_Aphonopelma seemanni_






_Hadurus arizonensis _2I


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 4, 2007)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, mating*

I attempted to breed this species yesterday and found it very difficult. The male walked over to the females entrance and drummed up a storm, stopping every couple of mintues, and then continuing to drum again. After about 5 minutes she came out. They stood like that for about 10 min, then the male drummed again, the female bolted out towards him and then ran away. They stayed away from each other for a couple mintues then the female turned around and began walking towards him, he turned and once that happened she wanted to go back into her tunnel. I left them to cohabit for a couple of hours, so I am not sure whether there was any actual mating. Both were interested in each other, but too nervous to actually do anything. I'm going for mating attempt number 2 right now, the male is in front of her tunnel again and pics will follow later. Here are some pics from yesterdays event..


----------



## Sharpy808 (Oct 4, 2007)

GL Paul :clap: 

sent a PM.


----------



## wonderwes (Oct 5, 2007)

*dude*

dude got some great spiders their i bred some anphelon schmiti earler in the spring and am planing to rebreed them again      ^----i dont think i spelt this right.i have one question though i thought i read that no one has ever bred rosey's befor maybe i  am just being stupid or some thing


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

Sharpy808 said:


> GL Paul :clap:
> 
> sent a PM.


Haha thanks for everything!



wonderwes said:


> dude got some great spiders their i bred some anphelon schmiti earler in the spring and am planing to rebreed them again      ^----i dont think i spelt this right.i have one question though i thought i read that no one has ever bred rosey's befor maybe i  am just being stupid or some thing


I think you meant Aphonopelma schmidti or Haplopelma schmidti, either way congrats! Do you know where you read that because that is incorrect, _G.rosea_ has been bread many many times.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

_Avicularia versicolor_ 0.0.3, postmolt






_Avicularia versicolor_ 0.0.2, couple days postmolt


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww... I remember when KaNaNeSGi was just a sweet little "blue dot"    Congratulations on successful moults of the wee ones! Everyone is looking great! ...and GOOD LUCK with those GBB's!!  

You know, you are helping me with my "limit problem" ...when I see that you are breeding ones on my neverending list, I take them down a notch and wait for yours to produce    You're still a ba... strong influence, though


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Awww... I remember when KaNaNeSGi was just a sweet little "blue dot"    Congratulations on successful moults of the wee ones! Everyone is looking great! ...and GOOD LUCK with those GBB's!!
> 
> You know, you are helping me with my "limit problem" ...when I see that you are breeding ones on my neverending list, I take them down a notch and wait for yours to produce    You're still a ba... strong influence, though


Thanks Aminah!  How big is KaNaNeSGi now? I can't wait till my get that beautiful adult color! Yes I need the luck with the GBBs, I've got some great advice from another member, but these guys are just stubborn. Haha, I'm sure they'll crack soon.  

 nah ah! Remember, I'm a strong GOOD influenece.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

*Man, I love taking pictures..*

_Avicularia aviculara_, one of the only babies from my female's eggsac that was laid back on 3/24/07. All but 2 died from a severe mold break out.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to bribe the little turd with a freshly moulted Phoenix Worm, but s/he bolted on me... Ka is about 3+ inches right now. I've had Ka since last August ('06) and s/he was barely 1/4 inch.... was my very FIRST!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> I tried to bribe the little turd with a freshly moulted Phoenix Worm, but s/he bolted on me... Ka is about 3+ inches right now. I've had Ka since last August ('06) and s/he was barely 1/4 inch.... was my very FIRST!


 haha. S/he doesn't want anything to do with your tricks  . Wow so it must have the adult coloring already? I'm jealous.. What a great way to start out the T hobby!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 5, 2007)

*more pictures..*

_Poeiclotheria formosa_


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Oct 6, 2007)

*I'm Jealous*

You lucky mofo, you got a G.pulchra!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 6, 2007)

Weird_Angel said:


> You lucky mofo, you got a G.pulchra!


Haha I got 3 slings. I ain't as lucky as the people with adults though..atleast I get watch mine grow.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 6, 2007)

love the seemanni , gorgeus spider :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 6, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_











_Hadrurus arizonensis_ 2I
















_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 6, 2007)

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_
















_Aphonopelma iodius_






_Aphonopelma seemanni_






_Grammostola rosea_






_Paraphysa scrofa_ MM






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 6, 2007)

They're all gorgeous, but I had no idea that A. chalcodes was such a beautiful T.. another to add to the list!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 8, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_, possible premolt. Angry girl.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 8, 2007)

*some little ones..*

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_






_Pterinochilus murinus_






_Psalmopoeus irminia_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 8, 2007)

_Aphonopelma hentzi_ 1st instar, premolt











_Latrodectus hesperus_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 9, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 9, 2007)

*even males have attitude...*

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 9, 2007)

*Some young ones..*

_Grammostola pulchra_
















_Grammostola aureostriata_











_Brachypelma vagans_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

*I woke up and she was still out..*

_Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## Apophis (Oct 10, 2007)

Whoah! Nice lividum man! :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Whoah! Nice lividum man! :worship:


Thanks Sietse! She sure is! I truely do love this species, that is, when they are out of their burrow..


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

*And my second female arrives...*

_Poecilotheria formosa_, got a awesome deal on this one too! Thanks alot David!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

_Grammostola rosea_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

_Aphonopelma seemanni_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 10, 2007)

No pictures, but I have an annoucement. I just removed the male _C.cyaneopubescens_ from my female's enclosure after cohabbiting for 4 days and 4 nights. The female is eating more than she ever has in my care, so hopefully this could be the start of a good thing. I'll reintroduce them once I see a sperm web made by the male.


----------



## tin man (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Oct 10, 2007)

Ohhh... it sounds very promising!!   I just put the entire Zoo on "baby wishes" duty     ..that's a LOT of wishes, y'know!


----------



## Ewok (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics Paul, I like the lighting too in all your pictures!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

tin man said:


> I hope all goes well for you.


Thanks, as do I!  



AneesasMuse said:


> Ohhh... it sounds very promising!!   I just put the entire Zoo on "baby wishes" duty     ..that's a LOT of wishes, y'know!


Haha, I thank you and all your babies for the wishes. I just hope they come true. 



Ewok said:


> Great pics Paul, I like the lighting too in all your pictures!


I'm still experimenting with different lighting attempts, so far natural sunlight is my favorite(which is what most of the pictures are). I'm not a very big fan of flash, unless it has to be used.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah i also like natural sunlight the best too, also i have to say you have hight post count I have ever seen on here!  lol


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

Ewok said:


> Yeah i also like natural sunlight the best too, also i have to say you have hight post count I have ever seen on here!  lol


Haha, I guess I do have one of the highest.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

I hate using flash, so I tried using a fluorescent lamp lying around and it works wonders for night time shooting.

_Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

_Paraphysa scrofa_











_Cyclosternum fasciatum_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

_Brachypelma smithi_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

Well it seems as though the male _C.cyaneopubescens_ did have to make some sort of insertion, since he made another sperm web this morning, and just finished it. He is now back in the females enclosure. Pictures will come later.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

*new arrival..*

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ MM


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 11, 2007)

That Formosa is a pretty girl.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 11, 2007)

*Another new arrival..*

_Heteroscodra maculata_ MM


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

*out wandering..*

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

_Latrodectus hesperus_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

_Paraphysa scrofa_ mating


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my _C.cyaneopubescens_ pair have already hooked up one of the previous nights while cohabbiting, but I may actually witness it soon because the female is really showing interest in the male right now; she's drumming, moving closer to the male, touching legs, and then backing up slowly. The male is just sitting there, I think he's nervous. I'll try to get some pics if it does happen.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus cambrigdei_


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 12, 2007)

Eeeeek you have a H. mac MM yey!! I can’t wait to see pics of the hook up. Your girl is so pretty :drool: 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Eeeeek you have a H. mac MM yey!! I can’t wait to see pics of the hook up. Your girl is so pretty :drool:
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks Stephanie! She's in premolt right now, so I'm just waiting for her to molt, let her harden up, feed her and then I'll start the mating. I'm curious to see how this pairing goes with this species. I'll definately try to get pics so keep an eye out for this thread.


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a great pic of Latrodectus hesperus
Good job


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 14, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> That is a great pic of Latrodectus hesperus
> Good job


Thanks alot. I tinkered with the lighting to make the red hour glass stick out more, and it came out perfect.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ mating

Last night was attempt number two for female 2 and number three for female 1. I'm unsure of their last encounters because I had left the male housed with both females for several hours(many of you may find that risky, but I observed the first few hours of the matings between both females and came to the conclusion that the male would be fine). Right I was because the male is still alive. No pictures or videos from those attempted matings. Today I have both. Click the links for the videos; they're in parts.

_P.formosa_ female 0.1
Shows alot of interest towards the male, but once either sex try to make a move the other backs off. Heres a couple videos from their pairing. There were 2 charges made by the male, the first I'm unsure if he got an insertion, but the second I'm positive he didn't. Hopefully next time he'll seal the deal. Enjoy.











http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/4/010Poecform_mating_3.1
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/5/010Poecform_mating_3.2.avi
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/6/010Poecform_mating_3.3
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/13/010Poecform_mating_3.4
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/8/010Poecform_mating_3.5
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/14/010Poecform_mating_3.6
http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/15/010Poecform_mating_3.7

_P.formosa_ female 0.2
During their last meeting, female number 2 showed lots of interest; Tonight, none. Here's a few photos and a video I made though.


























http://pauljnovak.multiply.com/video/item/1/MVI_8871.avi

Once I see evidence of another sperm web by the male they will be reintroduced.


On a better note, my _C.cyaneopubescens_ is eating atleast 3-4 crickets + 1 adult _B.dubia_ roach a day and her abdomen is huge. This can only be a good sign of being gravid because the female has never ate this much in the whole year I've had her. Cross your fingers. My _C.huahini_pair hooked up visually for the second time last night, but who knows what number this can be, they have been cohabbitting off and on for about 3 weeks now. Several sperm webs were made by the male as well.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

The male _P.formosa_ was found making a sperm web today, so he goes in with the females again tonight. Wish him luck.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

_Aphonopelma hentzi_, postmolt


----------



## Rydog (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey man its good to see the 'male' in action...I sincerely hope you get hundreds of formosa slings. Good Luck!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 16, 2007)

*Night shooting..*

_Haplopelma lividum_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 17, 2007)

_Hadrurus arizonensis_ 0.0.1, blacklight











Hadrurus arizonensis 0.0.3, blacklight


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 17, 2007)

*Some new arrivals..*

_Vaejovis spinigerus_





















_Poecilotheria regalis_, 17cm(~7" monster)


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 17, 2007)

*picture I took before getting bit..*

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to mention those blacklight pics are amazing! Scorps just look dazzling under them. 

And that regalis is quite beautiful, even though she got ya


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

_Vaejovis spinigerus_, under a blacklight.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> Just wanted to mention those blacklight pics are amazing! Scorps just look dazzling under them.
> 
> And that regalis is quite beautiful, even though she got ya


Thanks man! It still amazes me how they do that!

Yup she sure is, I still love her the same even though she is the only one to get me.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

*new arrivals..*

_Babycurus jacksoni_ 2i


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

_Rhacodactylus ciliatus_ "Penelope"


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus_, possible premolt


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2007)

*look who came out to play..*

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## Apophis (Oct 19, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> _Poecilotheria regalis_


She looks like a nasty one!   ;P  
How are you doin' man? any updates on the bite?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

Apophis said:


> She looks like a nasty one!   ;P
> How are you doin' man? any updates on the bite?


Yeah she's a meanie! Nah just kidding, she is actually really calm; not one threat pose or anything from her. I'm doing good, no sign that I was ever bitten. I didn't get it bad at all(maybe she was just letting me know that she wanted to be put down ). Thanks for asking.

Here's more of my beauty, wandering around..;P 

_Poecilotheria regalis_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

_Babycurus jacksoni_ 2i


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, definately starting to put on some weight..:drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 20, 2007)

_Paraphysa scrofa_


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice pics man! Glad to see you're doing okay since the bite!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Very nice pics man! Glad to see you're doing okay since the bite!


Thanks man, oh yeah definately doing much better. Almost no effects the 2nd day.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

*More of the lovely scorpions..*

_Babycurus jacksoni_











_Vaejovis spinigerus_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 22, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_ 0.2 molted, looks like mating will have to be done again.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 22, 2007)

_Poecilotheria formosa_, postmolt. She's missing leg IV on the right side.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 22, 2007)

_Avicularia versicolor _


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 22, 2007)

*Took her out earlier for awhile while doing some cage maintance..*

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 23, 2007)

*new arrival, my big female arrived..*

_Lasiodora parahybana_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 23, 2007)

*Another new arrival..*

_Lampropeltis getula nigritus_ "Medusa"


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 24, 2007)

*more new arrivals...*

_Pandinus imperator_ 0.0.1











_Pandinus imperator_ 0.0.2, this one tagged me while unpacking
















_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, molted during shipping.
















_Gorgyrella sp._


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pictures Paul!! I really like the name Medusa  

I’m not sure if it’s your pic or my eyes but it looks like your cambridgei baby has one of those “hernias” on it’s abdomen.


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Oct 24, 2007)

you always take such lovely pictures, and your T's are just *beautiful*


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 24, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Great pictures Paul!! I really like the name Medusa
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s your pic or my eyes but it looks like your cambridgei baby has one of those “hernias” on it’s abdomen.


Me too, that's why I chose it.  

Your eyes don't deceive you Stephanie, it sure does. I think it got it from the molt in transit or it was born with it, I'm really not sure. I'm sure it'll be fine though because one of my _A.avicularia_ slings has it and is doing great.



LittleGiRLy said:


> you always take such lovely pictures, and your T's are just *beautiful*


Thanks! And my scorpions and reptiles aren't?  Haha just messing, all Ts are gorgeous. I need more. :wall:


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 24, 2007)

*more pictures..*

_Gorgyrella sp._, a couple more pictures of this speed demon before it disappears.











_Aphonopelma seemanni_











_Lasiodora parahybana_











_Grammostola rosea_











_Poecilotheria formosa_, postmolt


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 24, 2007)

*I love taking pictures...*

_Pterinochilus murinus_


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Oct 24, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Thanks! And my scorpions and reptiles aren't?  Haha just messing, all Ts are gorgeous. I need more. :wall:


Haha! of course they are! i think penelope looks brilliant! (and of course everyone else  ) keep up the good work! :}


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

LittleGiRLy said:


> Haha! of course they are! i think penelope looks brilliant! (and of course everyone else  ) keep up the good work! :}


 

I'm kinda mad at her right now because she bit me yesterday.  It is my fault though since I was trying to take a look at her calcium glands. 

Thanks and will do!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

*No pictures but announcements..*

I believe my MM _P.formosa_ just hooked up with my postmolt female. I say 'believe' because they were drumming and connecting like crazy, but I went out of the room for a few mintues and came back to find them not interested anymore. Looking at the females epigastric furrow, it looks like this may be the case. I'm going to attempt again tomorrow night.

My female _H.maculata_ should be molting anyday now and then after some rest and feeding, the pairing with her and my male begin.

Oh, and my female _C.fasciatum_ may be double-clutching.


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh wow a bunch of exciting stuff is going on at your house. Good luck with your formosa girl!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Oh wow a bunch of exciting stuff is going on at your house. Good luck with your formosa girl!!!


Oh and that's not even half of it.. 

Thanks!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

Lampropeltis getula nigritus "Medusa"


----------



## butch4skin (Oct 25, 2007)

That's one nice looking formosa, and I'm not even really into that sp.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> That's one nice looking formosa, and I'm not even really into that sp.


Thanks! Yeah, that one is more appealing then most because it's the darker variation which is much more pretty IMO.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

*some more new arrivals...*

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ MM, the female that was for him arrived DOA, but I'm already working on replacing her.  











_Centruroides hentzi_, a group of 6(2 males and 4 females). Here is one of the females.


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 25, 2007)

Awww he's a cute little thing  I think she's gona like him  

How big is he?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 25, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Awww he's a cute little thing  I think she's gona like him
> 
> How big is he?


Hopefully she doesn't like him for dinner.  

He is about 7cm(~3"). Pretty small.


----------



## timekeeper (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures Paul!  I'm very jealous.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

timekeeper said:


> Great pictures Paul!  I'm very jealous.


Thanks Paul.  Let me know when it arrives.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

_Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

*Check out this video..*

_Gorgyrella sp._


----------



## thedude (Oct 26, 2007)

hey how do you resize pics ? or get custom avatars?


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 26, 2007)

thedude said:


> hey how do you resize pics ? or get custom avatars?


www.photobucket.com and you have to pay a membership fee to get a avatar


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 26, 2007)

Paul that clip is awesome!!! I wasn’t expecting that at all. That little guy is super cute.


----------



## thedude (Oct 26, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> www.photobucket.com and you have to pay a membership fee to get a avatar


cool then after that you just cut and paste the html or what ever?


----------



## verry_sweet (Oct 26, 2007)

thedude said:


> cool then after that you just cut and paste the html or what ever?


Yup it's pretty easy once you get it all figured out  . But you cut and paste the IMG code.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Paul that clip is awesome!!! I wasn’t expecting that at all. That little guy is super cute.


Thanks Stephanie. Haha, did you just think that there was a cricket wandering around in a container? 

Ha cute to the viewer, not to the owner. This thing would bite me any chance it gets, so I'm getting another one.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 26, 2007)

*Medusa first time eating at my house!*

_Lampropeltis getula nigritus _


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

My gosh!!!! That poor mammal! Man talk about a way to go.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome looking tarantulas.......................


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> My gosh!!!! That poor mammal! Man talk about a way to go.


Yeah, I'll usually feed F/T mice to the bigger snakes, but they ran out so the poor mouse had to go in alive. It's alright though, it's how it's done in the wild. 



talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome looking tarantulas.......................


Thanks Ryan. What about my snakes and scorpions?  lol


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 31, 2007)

*some new additions, yesterday and today..*

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ for the male. Thanks Stephanie!











_Brachypelma smithi_ for my female. Thanks Hathan!


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 31, 2007)

So I've decided I'm going to come to your house and kidnap all your animals while you're sleeping. Is that ok Paul? Ok good.


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi paul, what lovelly pets you got there!  
Nice clip and your "medusa" is pretty cool.


----------



## kroNICK (Nov 1, 2007)

dude i finaly got to see medusa eat! haha theres always next time  haha so wait is ur bro going to da reptile show er wat?


----------



## verry_sweet (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Paul she looks really good. You're pics are great  the smithi boy looks good also.

So how was she when you unpacked her?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 1, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> So I've decided I'm going to come to your house and kidnap all your animals while you're sleeping. Is that ok Paul? Ok good.


Ha ok...... NOT!  How about I come get yours??  



TheNatural said:


> Hi paul, what lovelly pets you got there!
> Nice clip and your "medusa" is pretty cool.


Thanks alot man! Yeah she is a gorgeous and very gentle girl. I've been wanting a Mexican Black Kingsnake for awhile, and I can't believe I finally got one.. for a killer price too!



kroNICK said:


> dude i finaly got to see medusa eat! haha theres always next time  haha so wait is ur bro going to da reptile show er wat?


Yea lol, you missed it in real life. Yeah he's probably gonna go, I mean he said he was, but he might get called into work or something. I'll let you know for sure later.



verry_sweet said:


> Hey Paul she looks really good. You're pics are great  the smithi boy looks good also.
> 
> So how was she when you unpacked her?


She looks great and MADE IT because of your awesome packing job, stupid post office! :wall: 

She was fast, but only threw one threat display. I was definately happy about that.   Thanks again Stephanie, keep an eye out on this thread for the breeding.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 1, 2007)

*Got a new arrival..*

I love these so much, I just had to get another one, but a black one. This one didn't have as much attitude like the red variety, but I still wouldn't place my finger near it.

_Gorgyrella sp._


----------



## Doezsha (Nov 2, 2007)

as always looking good bro


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 2, 2007)

hehhe, thats a cool mentality.... "watch the video and get one"
I wish I could do the same here


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 2, 2007)

Man it's so creepy looking! I want one!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 2, 2007)

Haha thanks guys! Why can't you get one there Galhardo? You're missing out if you really can't, such a great species to own and definately creepy!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 3, 2007)

*Some New Additions!*

Uromastyx, probably _Uromastyx geyri_ "Venom"





















Finally found another female!! _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ Thanks alot Chris!
















Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.1











Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.2






Pair of Tailless whip scorpions, I'd say _Damon variegatus_. Thanks alot Ken!






Male











Female, I hope she pops soon.  











Not a new addition, but _Lampropeltis getula nigritus_ "Medusa", going to shed soon. :drool:






Sorry about the dark pictures, it was starting to get dark. 

The reptile show was awesome, as always, got to meet alot of great people from here! Great stuff!


----------



## Greyhalo (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome pics, love the female C. marshalli.  I just picked up 6 marshalli slings, cant wait for them to look like that.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 4, 2007)

Greyhalo said:


> Awesome pics, love the female C. marshalli.  I just picked up 6 marshalli slings, cant wait for them to look like that.


Awesome! Aren't you lucky! The person that sold me the _C.marshalli_ may be able to hook me up with a male. :drool:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 4, 2007)

marshalli has always been my favorite Ceratogyrus sp., but then again, isn't marshalli everyone's favorite Ceratogyrus sp.?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 4, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> marshalli has always been my favorite Ceratogyrus sp., but then again, isn't marshalli everyone's favorite Ceratogyrus sp.?


I'd say you are right sir.


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow your Uromastyx is awsome.
I love the tail.
Also your Ceratogyrus marshalli is pretty cool.
These guys are great.
How big do the horn's get?

chris


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 5, 2007)

Your Uromastyx is gorgeous! Lucky, lucky you.... as _always_


----------



## syndicate (Nov 5, 2007)

great shots man!love that marshalli!if u get a male let me know!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 5, 2007)

*some more..*

I'm pretty sure it's _Mastigoproctus giganteus_











_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_











_Liphistius murphyorum_


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 5, 2007)

Those are some formidable looking beasts indeed sir!!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice C. fimbriatus


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 7, 2007)

_Uromastyx geyri_











_Damon variegatus_ pair











_Damon variegatus_ male


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 7, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Those are some formidable looking beasts indeed sir!!


Thanks!  



Apophis said:


> Nice C. fimbriatus


Thanks, finally right?  



fartkowski said:


> Wow your Uromastyx is awsome.
> I love the tail.
> Also your Ceratogyrus marshalli is pretty cool.
> These guys are great.
> ...


Hey Chris, thanks! I'm so happy I got another one, the horn usually averages around .75"



LittleGiRLy said:


> Your Uromastyx is gorgeous! Lucky, lucky you.... as _always_


Thanks! Always? I wish.  



syndicate said:


> great shots man!love that marshalli!if u get a male let me know!


Thanks alot! I should get a male sometime, so I'll let you know.


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 7, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Thanks!
> Hey Chris, thanks! I'm so happy I got another one, the horn usually averages around .75"


 I hope you realize that your joy can also bring pain to others!LoL. Grats on 
the newly aquired


----------



## _Lange (Nov 7, 2007)

You got some awsome T's! the only one that doesn't look mature is your A. Vac! awsome


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 8, 2007)

LittleGiRLy said:


> I hope you realize that your joy can also bring pain to others!LoL. Grats on
> the newly aquired


Haha, annndddddd  Jk, Thanks!



_Lange said:


> You got some awsome T's! the only one that doesn't look mature is your A. Vac! awsome


Thanks alot! I actually have alot of slings and what not as well as adults.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 8, 2007)

*New arrival...*

_Poecilotheria regalis_ MM for my big female. Thanks a ton Andrew!


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 9, 2007)

Well the male did his deed earlier today. He got 3 insertions, 2 very good ones, and one not very good one. Of course, with my luck I wasn't filming at the time of the last 2 insertions, but I have one of the other ones. I'll post a couple of videos tomorrow.


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 9, 2007)

Ah crap, photobucket isn't uploading it, and neither is youtube. :wall: Anyone know of any place that you can upload 125MB vidoes?


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 9, 2007)

*It was too dark for natural lighting so flash had to do...*

_Brachypelma smithi_ mating


----------



## P. Novak (Nov 17, 2007)

*after a few weeks..*

I finally find a program that would change it from avi to wmv for me, so here we go. The video quality was also lowered dramaticaly after changing the file type. This is the last part of the 4 vid series. It shows an attempted insertion, but the actual insertion was not filmed because I ran out of space. :8o 
http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h163/PaulNovak/Number 2/?action=view&current=Pregalismating04.flv


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

That Liphistius murphyorum is bad ass man. Just awesome.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 14, 2008)

*it's been awhile seen I've posted here..*

3 of the few tarantulas I'm keeping..



















































Gizmo


----------



## seanbond (Apr 14, 2008)

kewl piks novak.


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to see your back Paul.
Great pictures as usual


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2008)

nice regalis!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2008)

THanks guys! I'll try to get more pictures in here and there. I'm moving into reptiles more then arachnids, but I will still keep my favorites!


----------



## Atrax1207 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey you know your fotoshooting pretty good, those are some very nice pix. Because of the black background spiders are visible in much more detail. Keep up the good work. T's are awsome. Good luck with them. 


Bye, Atrax


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2008)

Atrax1207 said:


> Hey you know your fotoshooting pretty good, those are some very nice pix. Because of the black background spiders are visible in much more detail. Keep up the good work. T's are awsome. Good luck with them.
> 
> 
> Bye, Atrax


Thanks alot! I agree as well. Just keep an eye out for my thread, I'll post more pictures of the other Ts I'll be keeping.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 15, 2008)

*A few of Sirius..*


----------

